# Bau- und Grundsatzdiskussion zum Pflanzenfilter/bewachsenen Bodenfilter



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*Bau eines Pflanzenfilters...*

Hallo zusammen...

heute möchte ich mal die ersten Bilder vom Pflanzenfilter einstellen... zumindest vom Anfang...   
für Tips, welche ich noch umsetzten kann, bin ich euch dankbar...
... der Filter hat die Maße 3 x 3,5 x 0.6 m... Wände aus Betonschalsteine...
Bodenplatte Beton... und reinkommt dann eine Folie... weiterhin ist in der einen Ecke ein Ablauf... und auch ein Überlauf... wobei dieser wahrscheinlich überflüssig ist... :? 
gefüllt wird der PF Filter vom eigentlichen Filter... mittels der 2. Pumpe, die dort angeschlossen ist. Es wird ein Y - Stück mit Kugelhähnen eingesetzt, um den Durchfluss zu regeln ( Tip von Jürgen-B... danke )
Als Überlauf in den eigentlichen Teich dann dachte ich mir folgendes:
hier wollte ich zwei Abdeckplatten vom Teichrand entfernen, da der PF die gleiche Höhe erhält wie der Teich...hier möchte ich dann auf die 2m Breite
den Überlauf machen.... gedacht habe ich mir ein Blech o.ä., welches dann mit der Folie vom PF Filter überzogen wird. Ob es so auch funktioniert... wir werden sehen... aber sollte jemand von euch eine bessere Idee haben.... keine Hemmungen... ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
Den Rand bzw die Wände vom PF Filter könnte ich auch einige Zentimeter
höher ziehen... dam der Wasserspiegel nicht so knapp am Rand ist...

aber nun kommen die Bilder...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*Teil 2...*

hier noch ein paar Bilder von den anderen 2 "Teichen"... in denen werden im Moment ein paar flanzen gezogen... zum späteren einsetzen in den PF..
es kommen abe rnoch weitere hinzu, welche ich bei Werner bestellen werde...


bis dann...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Frank,

wie es aussieht lässt du das Wasser von oben einströmen und auch oben wieder heraus ? Kein Durchsickern der Bodenschicht ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tommi... 

das Wasser kommt dann durch ein 50 er Rohr von oben, wird aber mittels Bögen nach unten gelenkt.... sodas es praktisch von unten kommt...
die Höhe des Einlaufes ist dann ca 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche... und dann eben nach unten... das heißt dann, bei einem evtl. leerlaufen 
kann der PF nur bis zu dieser Marke leerlaufen... ( Tip von Jürgen-B   )

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tommi...

was meinst du genau mit durchsickern der Bodenschicht ?... es kommt ja Folie rein...
oder steh ich im Moment auf dem Schlauch   

Bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Sigfra,

bin aus Deiner Beschreibung auch noch nicht ganz schlau geworden. Wichtig ist vor allem das das Substrat (Kies o.ä.) horizontal oder vertikal durchströmt wird (vertikal ist meist einfacher). Sonst funktioniert der Pflanzenfilter definitiv nicht! Das Wasser sucht sich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, einfach oben über das Substrat zu fließen, dann tut das Wasser das und Dein Filter funktioniert nicht. Du mußt das Wasser zwingen, durch das Substrat zu fließen. Das geht nur wenn das Wasser großflächig unter dem Substrat zugeführt wird.

Unsere Teichpflanzenfilter haben sehr große Ähnlichkeit mit Pflanzenklärstufen. Bei diesen geht man z.B. davon aus, das Pflanzen nur für 5 bis maximal 10% der Reinigungsleistung zuständig sind. Der Rest erfolgt durch Mikroorganismen und chemische Prozesse im Substrat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Frank,

dachte ich mir ... ich sehe meine Pf nach jetzigen Kenntnisstand als "Fehlkonstruktion", Wasser kommt von oben, läuft bis zum Ende durch und geht dann in den Überlauf, ebenfalls von oben.

Der neue wird anders, Wasser kommt von oben, sickert durch die verschiedensten Gesteinsschichten durch ca. 80cm, kommt im Drainage-Rohr unten an und mittels Durchführung am Ende des Grabens und per Schwerkraft in die Absetzkammer, wo dann ein Auslauf in die Flachwasserzone kommt. Ob dies nun wirklich besser ist als vorher wird sich zeigen, nach dem lesen diverser Berichte und Projekte scheint mir die neue Methode logischer .... wir werden sehen what happens.

Vorteil dieser Variante ist eine bessere "Klärung" des Wassers, besserer Schadstoffabbau und weniger Reinigungsaufwand (google mal nach Vertikalem und horizontalen Pflanzenfilter oder "Klärteichen", das macht das Prinzip und Wirkungsweise deutlicher   )

Obwohl ich meine "Fehlkonstruktion" nicht beandstanden kann (klares Wasser, kaum Fisch, sind alle in der größeren Pfütze) werde ich an Pfütze 2 diese Variante zum Einsatz bringen und das geschriebene testen. Gebuddelt ist schon, bloß mit dem oberen Abschluss des Grabens bin ich noch nicht im klaren ob Betonieren oder Steine , wird aber schon noch werden ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Ich denke er meint das durchströmen des Subtrats. Ich halte dies bei dir jedoch nicht unbedingt für nötig, da du ja schon einen Filter vorgeschaltet hast. Im Boden laufen dann sie selben Prozesse ab wie in den Schäummen und ähnlich Materialien. Für die pflanzlichen Prozesse ist ein durchströmen des Bodens nicht so wichtig, die meisten Pflanzen ernähren sich hauptsächlich über die Blätter. __ Hornkraut, __ Krebsschere u.a. haben keine Wurzeln.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

schon klar ... Tommi   

das Wasser kommt letztendlich von unten...
evtl. wird die Leitung dann am Boden verlängert... also an der Wand entlang... mit lauter Löcher drin...damit das Wasser auf die ganze Breite einströmt...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*...*

... also kommt es von unten nach oben ? Steh ich irgendwie auffer Leitung ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Ich mag mit meiner Meinung als Aussenseiter gelten, jedoch halte ich es _in geschlossenen Systemen_ (und _nur _da !) wie einem Gartenteich für vollkommen wurscht, ob das Wasser horizontal, vertikal, diagonal oder tangential fliesst. Die Pflanzen haben eine bestimmte Aufnahmekapazität (hier geht es um die Bindung von Nitraten und Phosphaten in Pflanzenmasse) - diese nutzen sie, so oder so, egal, wie das Wasser fliesst. 

Anders bei Pflanzenkläranlagen, die von den Abwassern nur _einmal _durchströmt werden und bei denen am Teichausgang möglichst sauberes Wasser ankommen sollte. Dort macht es Sinn, das Wasser unten einströmen zu lassen.

Für ein geschlossenes System ist der Pflanzenfilter von Frank IMHO _keine _Fehlkonstruktion.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

@ Tommi

richtig... letztendlich kommt das Wasser von unten...

P.s.. werde auch mal ein wenig "googlen"... danke

@ Stefan

danke Stefan... bin schon erleichtert, wenn es keine Fehlkonstruktion ist...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Stefan,

Aussenseiter ? Nö, iss doch schon, weitere Meinungen zum Thema zu hören.

Bei einem "Pflanzenfilter" geht es mir primär nicht um das Pflanzenwachstum, sondern wie bereits Guido auch sagt, um die Mikroorganismen, die sich um die Zersetzung von abgestorbenen Pflanzen etc. kümmern, die sich an den verschiedenen Schichten und Gesteinssorten, die durchströmt werden sollen, anheften. Dieses hat den minimalsten Reinigungsaufwand und den grösstmöglichsten Schadstoffabbau.

Wer hat Franks PF als "Fehlkonstruktion" bezeichnet ? Er wird den Effekt nicht richtig erzielen und das siehst du richtig, ein PF in der Form wie ich ihn anstrebe gibt es eher bei Klärteichen. Ich meinte eher meinen PF mit Fehlkonstruktion   ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Für meine Begriffe funktioniert die Konstruktion sehr wohl. Von der ursprünglichen Ansicht, daß das Wasser das Substrat von unten nach oben durchfließen muß, ist man abgerückt, da dadurch der Säuremantel der Pflanzen beeinträchtigt wird.
Aus eigener Erfahrung ist es aber wichtig, Absetzmöglichkeiten für die Schwebeteilchen einzuplanen. Ich habe einfach in meine Pflanzenteiche in regelmäßigen Abständen "Stauwände" aus Kies eingebaut bis knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche. Seitdem ist die Sichttiefe - ohne UVC o.ä. - von 70 cm auf gut 2 m angestiegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

MajorTom schrieb:
			
		

> Für meine Begriffe funktioniert die Konstruktion sehr wohl. Von der ursprünglichen Ansicht, daß das Wasser das Substrat von unten nach oben durchfließen muß, ist man abgerückt, da dadurch der Säuremantel der Pflanzen beeinträchtigt wird.



Meine Meinung Tom ... nicht von unten nach oben, sondern von oben nach unten ....

genau so (bloss in Schwerkraft, nicht gepumpt):







@Quelle: www.abwasserbehandlungsanlagen.de

Wenn ich bloß die anderen links bezüglich vertikal- bzw. horizontalfilter finden würde  :cry:  ... das würde einiges besser erklären und mit Tests belegen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung, was ich meine: 

Pflanzenfilter haben für mich die primäre Aufgabe, die im klassischen Filter anfallenden (und immer neu produzierten) Nährstoffe in Pflanzenmasse zu binden. Diese Pflanzen kann man dann abernten und ausdünnen und damit die Nährstoffe (Nitrate/Phosphate) _endgültig _aus dem Kreislauf entfernen.

Wenn dann auch noch Nitrobacter und andere Schadstoffbeseitiger werkeln - sehr nett, aber in diesem Falle nicht erforderlich, da ein leistungsfähiger Filter ja bereits in die Anlage integriert ist. Aufgabe des Pflanzenteiches im Hinblick auf Frank's Teich war aus meiner Sicht immer der Nährstoffentzug, da diese Nährstoffe für üppigen Algenwuchs mit allen negativen Folgen gesorgt haben. Also: Pflanzen wachsen lassen - abschneiden - ausdünnen.

Bei einem Klärteich gelangt (mit Nährstoffen) belastetes Wasser am Eingang hinein, das am Ausgang so frei wie irgend möglich von Makronährstoffen sein soll - weil es nicht mehr nachbearbeitet wird.  In einem Gartenteich läuft das Wasser aber immer im Kreis: Was die Pflanzen in diesem Kreislauf nicht aufnehmen, holen sie sich halt im nächsten ! Aus meiner Sicht ist in geschlossenen Systemen auch die Pumpenleistung beliebig (wenn auch für den erwünschten Effekt gleichgültig), solange nur die Pflanzen nicht in ihrem Wachstum behindert werden. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Pflanzen nicht wengiger Nährstoffe binden, wenn das Wasser oben ein- und abgeleitet wird, als beim Durchströmen des Wurzelwerks. (Es geht allein um die absolute Menge der entzogenen Nährstoffe.) Und das ist IMHO einfach nicht der Fall.

Deshalb glaube ich, dass die oft zitierten Meinungen (bei denen auch einer nur vom anderen abschreibt) zwar für Klärteiche gilt, nicht allerdings für geschlossene Systeme.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag mit meiner Meinung als Aussenseiter gelten, jedoch halte ich es _in geschlossenen Systemen_ (und _nur _da !) wie einem Gartenteich für vollkommen wurscht, ob das Wasser horizontal, vertikal, diagonal oder tangential fliesst.



Habe ich ein Veto? 
Das ist meines Erachtens ganz und gar nicht wurscht. Pflanzen sind zweifelsohne sehr wichtig für die Wasserreinigung/Nährstoffentzug, aber meist etwas überschätzt, bzw. Mikroorganismen werden unterschätzt.

Letztlich verbauen viele erfahrene Schwimmteichbauer durchströmte Pflanzenfilter (häufig auch im Hauptteich). Und das tun sie aus gutem Grund und aus der Erfahrung unzähliger Projekte. Einige Firmen geben dem Ganzen zwar Gaga-Marketingnahmen und tun so, als ob sie das exklusiv erfunden haben, aber letztlich steckt ein durchströmter Pflanzenfilter dahinter.

Warum sorgen Leute mit Schaumstofffilterpatronen dafür, das diese durchströmt werden und schmeißen die Patronen nicht einfach irgendwo ins Wasser? Weil es auch um die Versorgung von Mikroorganismen im Filter geht (ggf. neben mechanischer Filterung, die aber meist vorher erfolgt). Warum schütten die Leute Zeolith in den Teich? Weil das Zeug in mikroskopischen Maßstäben extreme Besiedlungsfläche für Mikroorganismen bietet (Man sprich von bis zu 500 qm/g). Wie können wir im August, September, usw. noch sauberes algenfreies Wasser haben? Die meisten Pflanzen haben da bekanntlich das Wachstum und somit den Nährstoffentzug bereits eingestellt.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pflanzen haben eine bestimmte Aufnahmekapazität (hier geht es um die Bindung von Nitraten und Phosphaten in Pflanzenmasse) - diese nutzen sie, so oder so, egal, wie das Wasser fliesst. "



Das Nährstoffangebot in meinem Teich dürfte überall ziemlich gleich. Das Substrat (Kies 0/2, 2/8, 16/32 und etwas Zeolith) ist in Teich und Pflanzenfilter auch identisch. Warum wachsen im Pflanzenfilter exakt die gleichen Pflanzenarten aus der selben Lieferung 3 mal so gut, wie an anderen Stellen im Teich? Offenbar kommen sie da wesentlich besser an Nährstoffe. Großartige Schlammengen im Pflanzenfilter scheiden als Ursache aus, weil grober Schmutz im Vorfilter rausfliegt.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Anders bei Pflanzenkläranlagen, die von den Abwassern nur _einmal _durchströmt werden und bei denen am Teichausgang möglichst sauberes Wasser ankommen sollte. Dort macht es Sinn, das Wasser unten einströmen zu lassen.



Auch bei einem Teichpflanzenfilter möchte ich nach einem Durchlauf und nicht erst nach dem 3000. Durchlauf möglichst sauberes Wasser haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*...*

@Guido

dito ... besser kann man es nicht erklären  :bindafür: ... und das ist nicht nur in einem Schwimmteich so, der gewünschte Effekt ... also ich werde es wie geplant ausprobieren und bin voller Zuversicht ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

*...*

Zusatz:

Durch die Strömung von oben nach unten werden auch die Schmutzpartikel in die diversen Schichten gezogen und durch benannte Mikro-Organismen zersetzt , was den Reinigungseffekt gen null setzen soll/sollte, dnn diese entstehende Ablagerungsoberfläche erreicht kein käuflicher Filter .... Und wie sieht es denn bei den nur oben durchströmten Pfs aus ? Ablagerungen und irgendwann iss alles dicht ... oder die Ablegerungen schwimmen oben und durch den oberen Überlauf gelangt es wieder in den Hauptteich ... also wieder Nährstoffeintrag


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Pflanzen in diesem Kreislauf nicht aufnehmen, holen sie sich halt im nächsten !



Das könnte man auch genau umgedreht auslegen: An Nährstoffe an die die Pflanzen im ersten Durchlauf nicht kommen, kommen sie im nächsten auch nicht. Wenn das Wasser einfach obendrüber fließt, dann gelangen nicht soviele Nährstoffe ins Substrat, als wenn das Wasser durch das Substrat fließt. Dementsprechend können die Pflanzen nicht so viele Nährstoffe aufnehmen. Das ist doch nachvollziehbar? Die im Wasser gelösteten Stoffe sind ja auch nicht superschwer und sinken gleich zu Boden (und weiter ins Substrat zu den Pflanzenwurzeln). Und die Pflanzen haben ja auch keine Fangarme die aus dem Substrat ragen und Nährstoffe einfangen. Die können nur aufnehmen, was ins Substrat gelangt ist. Unterwasserpflanzen mal ausgenommen, aber die findet man in einem Pflanzenfilter eher nicht. Und ins Substrat gelangen mehr Nährstoffe, wenn das Substrat durchströmt wird.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist nur, dass die Pflanzen nicht weniger Nährstoffe binden, wenn das Wasser oben ein- und abgeleitet wird, als beim Durchströmen des Wurzelwerks.



Da bleiben wir wohl bei unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Zum einen limitiert das das Pflanzenwachstum/Nährstoffentzug und zum anderen blendest Du den Faktor Mikroorganismen völlig aus. Die sind mindestens zu 50 Prozent für die Reinigung, Nitrifikation etc. verantwortlich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

@ Guido

Und ob wir da unterschiedlicher Meinung bleiben !

Musst mir mal erklären, was Mikroorganismen mit Nährstoff_entzug_ zu tun haben (ich rede von Nitraten/Phosphaten).  Ich meine jetzt nicht die Kette Ammoniak - Nitrit - Nitrat, sonden den Nitratabbau: Reinigungseffekte ausserhalb der Nitrifikation müssten mir wenigstens einmal erklärt werden.

Ist ja alles richtig, wenn man am Schwimmteich keinen Patronen- oder  sonstigen Filter hat. Ist ein solcher aber im System integriert (wie bei Frank) kann und soll ich mich beim PF voll auf den Nährstoffabbau konzentrieren. Wäre Deine Meinung richtig (was ich bei ausreichend grossen PF - siehe Schwimmteich - sogar nachvollziehen könnte) könnte man alle klassischen Filter auch in die Tonne treten. @Tommi: Behauptest diffus "werden auch die Schmutzpartikel in die diversen Schichten gezogen und durch benannte Mikro-Organismen zersetzt" - musst Du mir einmal beschreiben, wie Schmutzpartikel durch Mikro-Organismen "zersetzt" und die in ihnen gebundenen Nährstoffem Wasserkreislauf entzogen werden sollten... Sorry, aber das ist aus meiner Sicht das Volk veralbert. 

Natürlich müssen die Bakterien im Filter angeströmt werden - aber doch nur mit ausreichend Sauerstoff, damit sich keine anaeroben Zonen bilden. Zum Nährstoffabbau muss ich mitnichten irgendwen oder irgendwas aktiv oder direkt anströmen. Wozu ?? Zeolith taugt nicht nur in meinen Augen zur Bakterienansiedlung etwa so viel wie ordinärer Sand: Die Poren sind für Bakterien viel zu klein und verleihen Zeolith allenfalls begrenzt Ionentauschereigenschaften.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum Deine Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter besser wachsen als anderswo - wirst im Teich wohl irgend etwas falsch machen  .

Die Sache mit dem Durchlauf wurde einfach nicht verstanden: Es ist in einem geschlossenen System vollkommen gleichgültig, ob ein Molekül sofort, im nächsten oder hundertsten Durchlauf  aufgenommen wird - die Summe aller in Pflanzenmasse gebundenen Nährstoffmoleküle ist entscheidend. Und da mehr als genug dieser Moleküle im stehenden und im fliessenden Wasser des PF vorhanden sind, spielt die Durchflussrichtung keine Rolle. Zeige mir einmal einen Pflanzenfilter von etwa 25 % der Teichoberfläche, bei dem - bei welcher Durchflussrichtung auch immer - nach dem ersten Durchgang schon _sämtliche _Nährstoffe entfernt sind...  In der Summe ist auch ein Klärteich nicht effektiver als ein wie auch immer durchströmter Pflanzenfilter.

@ Tommi: Deine Bemerkungen zu Schmutzpartikeln, die sich in den tieferen Schichten des PF ablagern, sind schon der Hammer - komme fast nicht an ein paar spitzen Bemerkungen vorbei.  Erstens: Wenn mit Nährstoffen belastete Schmutzpartikel irgenwo im Wasserkreislauf  (im Vorfilter, Filter, Pflanzenfilter oder irgendwo im Teich...) abgelagert werden, werden auch die dort gebundenen Makronährstoffe wieder in _Lösung _gehen, sobald diese Schmutzpartikel in irgend einer Weise abgebaut werden. In Lösung befindliche Stoffe werden durch keinen Filter dieser Welt zurückgehalten - und schon gar nicht aus dem Teich entfernt. Zweitens: Wie sollen grobe Schmutzpartikel in den Pflanzenfilter gelangen, wenn das Wasser zuerst einen klassischen Filter (nebst Vorfilter) durchlaufen hat ?? Sehr deutlich: *Es ist nicht Aufgabe eines Pflanzenfilters, Grobschmutz aufzunehmen.*  Drittens: Also, wenn schon Grobschmutz, dann verstopft er den Pflanzenfilter viel mehr, wenn das Wasser unten eingeleitet wird, als wenn es oben zufliesst. Aber, wie gesagt: Grobschmutz hat in einem Pflanzenfilter nichts verloren.

Vorschlag: Baut einmal einen geraden Bachlauf und bepflanzt ihn. Nach Eurer Theorie müssten sich die Pflanzen in der Strömung besser entwickeln als die am Rand. Tun sie aber nicht, natürlich nicht...

Liebe Leute, da könnten nun wirklich zwingendere Argumente kommen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Superspannende Sache - eines ist sicher: Hier reden Leute, die viel Ahnung haben, wenn auch nicht einer Meinung.

Da geh ich gleich wieder - aber mitlesen werd ich!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tommi: Deine Bemerkungen zu Schmutzpartikeln, die sich in den tieferen Schichten des PF ablagern, sind schon der Hammer - komme fast nicht an ein paar spitzen Bemerkungen vorbei.  Erstens: Wenn mit Nährstoffen belastete Schmutzpartikel irgenwo im Wasserkreislauf  (im Vorfilter, Filter, Pflanzenfilter oder irgendwo im Teich...) abgelagert werden, werden auch die dort gebundenen Makronährstoffe wieder in _Lösung _gehen, sobald diese Schmutzpartikel in irgend einer Weise abgebaut werden. In Lösung befindliche Stoffe werden durch keinen Filter dieser Welt zurückgehalten - und schon gar nicht aus dem Teich entfernt. Zweitens: Wie sollen grobe Schmutzpartikel in den Pflanzenfilter gelangen, wenn das Wasser zuerst einen klassischen Filter (nebst Vorfilter) durchlaufen hat ?? Sehr deutlich: *Es ist nicht Aufgabe eines Pflanzenfilters, Grobschmutz aufzunehmen.*  Drittens: Also, wenn schon Grobschmutz, dann verstopft er den Pflanzenfilter viel mehr, wenn das Wasser unten eingeleitet wird, als wenn es oben zufliesst. Aber, wie gesagt: Grobschmutz hat in einem Pflanzenfilter nichts verloren.



Guten Morgen,

es redet niemand von groben Schmutzpartikeln (wobei Schmutz vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck ist). Du solltest mal überlegen, warum den Leuten bei klassischen Filtern empfohlen wird, die Pflanzen in Körbe zu setzen ? Ganz einfach, sollte besser für die Reinigung sein und in dem System wie beschrieben brauchst du nix zu reinigen, da setzt sich nix ab ... ich gehe sogar noch weiter und behaupte, das von oben nach unten durchströmte Pfs sogar im Winter weiterarbeiten. Gerade im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen Filter werden im Wasser gelöste Nährstoffe im PF abgebaut, das ist doch gerade der Tick.

Aber damit du dich nicht weiter aufregen musst, klinke ich mich hier aus. Wir sind da unterschiedlicher Meinung. Dir sei nur noch gesagt, das es auch andere Meinungen gibt, nur das ich es dir nicht richtig und fachlich in Worten rüberbringen kann. Wir werden es sehen, spätestens im August, wenn bei mir alles läuft und fertig ist.

Dies ins lächerliche/provozierende zu ziehen finde ich unpassend.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle,

also, ich bin auch dabei bzw. am planen mir einen Pflanzfilter zu bauen.

Vorgesehen war die "Version" von Tommi (sagt aber nun selber, Fehlerhaft?)

Nach dem ich das hier gelesen und verfolgt habe, bin ich mehr als verunsichert  

Wie soll er nun funktionieren bzw. gebaut werden, damit er seine "Aufgabe" gewachsen ist ?

Hatt denn niemand Erfahrungswerte -  die hier eingesetzt werden können ?

Theorie ist ja OK.- aber die Praxis sieht meistens anders aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Thorsten,

fehlerhaft in dem Sinne wegen Wirkungsgrad und das er gereinigt werden muss   .... ansonsten siehe "Wie sieht es an euren Teichen aus"


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Wie schon im ersten Beitrag von mir zu sehen ist, teile ich die Meinung von StefanS.
Ohne Vorfilter würde ich auf jedenfall auch das Substrat durchströmen lassen. Mit Vorfilter, wie hier, bringt das in meinen Augen nicht viel. Da es aber auch nicht schadet, und mit wenig Aufwand zu realisieren ist, würde ich die Durchströmung einbauen.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

"fehlerhaft in dem Sinne, das er gereinigt werden muss"

also eigendlich gehe ich davon aus, überall wo Wasser einläuft bzw. durchläuft muss es irgendwann gereinigt werden.

Im *PF* werden sich doch immer Schmutzpartikel anfinden, egal wie er angelegt ist- oder sehe ich das falsch?

Also muss ich diesen auch reinigen-  womit ich kein Problem habe, wenn er seine "Aufgabe" erfüllt.

Darum geht es mir - nicht um das Saubermachen  

Kann ich also davon ausgehen, das er bei Dir funktioniert ?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

*...*

... also ich kann gucken bis unten hin ... mit grober Vorfilterung + PF







An Teich 2 will ich es halt anders probieren mit dem langen Filtergraben. Das ist für mich der erweiterte Pflanzenfilter, diesmal muss es durchsickernn und ich erwarte bessere Ergebnisse als jetzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

OK. das Ergebniss lässt sich sehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen. Das ist eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit , da kann man man nicht einfach 'mal von Schmutzpartikeln schreiben, die vom Substrat zurückgehalten werden (das _ist _Grobschmutz) und dann mal wieder, Grobschmutz sei gar nicht gemeint gewesen. Die Empfehlung, die Pflanzen im Filterteich in Körbe zu setzen, wurde ganz nebenbei und gegen heftige Proteste vor allem von _mir _promotet : Einen Pflanzenfilter muss man regelmässig abernten und die Pflanzen ab und an einmal radikal auslichten. Der natürlich auch entstehende Schlamm (dafür sorgen allein schon die Pflanzen) wird bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich entfernt. Und das geht eben erheblich einfacher, wenn die Pflanzen in Körben stehen – hat mit Durchströmung überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Es geht bei dieser Diskussion allein um die Frage, ob ein Pflanzenfilter diagonal (also von unten nach oben oder von oben nach unten ) durchströmt werden muss oder ob eine andere Bauweise eine Fehlkonstruktion ist. Es geht _nicht _um die Filterung von Grobschmutz, _nicht _um Nitrifikation, _nicht _um die Fliessgeschwindigkeit im PF und noch _nicht _einmal um die Frage, ob Pflanzen nun gute oder schlechte Denitrifikanten - einmal untechnisch verwendet - sind (auf jeden Fall sind es die _einzigen_, die nennenswert ins Gewicht fallen).

Ja, man kann mich sehr wohl davon überzeugen, dass ich mit meiner Meinung falsch liege und dass es von Vorteil ist, den Pflanzenfilter diagonal durchströmen zu lassen. Der Nachweis ist aber in der Praxis schwierig und man könnte nur an einem einzigen Punkt ansetzen:  Der Messung des Nitrat- und Phosphatgehaltes. Man bräuchte zwei identische Pflanzenfilter, nur dass der eine diagonal durchströmt wird und der andere mit Ein- _und _Ablauf oben. Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass man zwischen beiden Filtern am Auslauf signifikante Unterschiede messen könnte. Also bräuchte man weiter zwei gleiche geschlossene Systeme mit vor allem gleicher Ausgangsbelastung des Wassers mit Nitrat/Phosphat (könnte man erreichen, indem man das Wasser von zwei ansonsten unbepflanzten  Fertigteichen zuerst einmal komplett vermischt). Dann lässt man die beiden Pflanzenfilter laufen und misst nach einiger Zeit den Nitrat-/Phosphatgehalt in den Teichen. 

Da sich einer solchen Aktion aber vermutlich kein Mensch unterziehen  wird, bleibt es bei Glaubenbekenntnissen  : Ich glaube halt, dass die Durchströmung des PF gleichgültig ist, andere glauben, dass die Einleitung des Wassers direkt in den Wurzelbereich zu messbaren Unterschieden führt. 

Ich halte es unter diesen Umständen aber keinesfalls für angebracht, jemanden, der sich mit bester Absicht einen Pflanzenfilter für seinen eutrophierten Teich baut, mit dem Begriff « Fehlkonstruktion » völlig zu verunsichern. (Das ist überhaupt der Grund, weshalb ich in diese Diskussion eingestiegen bin und sie auch weiterführen will.)

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo stefan



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Musst mir mal erklären, was Mikroorganismen mit Nährstoff_entzug_ zu tun haben (ich rede von Nitraten/Phosphaten).



Mein Tagesgeschäft ist nicht die Limnologie. Ich kann deshalb nur Google bemühen: Das Bakterien Phosphor aufnehmen, kannst Du z.B. den Texten hier entnehmen:

Diplomarbeit, Limnologische Station der TU München:


"Die Bakteriengesamtzahl war im Jahresverlauf v. a. von der Temperatur abhängig und spiegelte sich in der Gesamtphosphorkonzentration wider, da Bakterien Phosphor sehr effektiv aufnehmen können."

http://wegener.mechanik.tu-darmstadt.de/Bericht/forschung/limnologie/joehnk04.html

"Während Algen recht viel Phosphor pro Zeiteinheit aufnehmen können, allerdings nur wenn die Futterkonzentration hoch genug ist, nehmen Bakterien relativ wenig Nährstoffe pro Zeiteinheit auf, wobei sie allerdings bereits kleinste Konzentrationen nutzen können."



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine jetzt nicht die Kette Ammoniak - Nitrit - Nitrat, sonden den Nitratabbau: Reinigungseffekte ausserhalb der Nitrifikation müssten mir wenigstens einmal erklärt werden.



Nennt sich Denitrifikation. Beschäftigt unter anderem Aquarianer und findet seit Ewigkeiten in Abwasseranlagen Anwendung. Nitrat wird dabei durch Bakterien zu Stickstoffgas (entweicht in die Atmosphäre) und Sauerstoff umgewandelt. Voraussetzung: Sauerstoffarmut (bezogen auf freien Sauerstoff und nicht an Wasserstoffmoleküle u.ä. gebundene Sauerstoffmoleküle). Voraussetzung ist u.a. in Mulm erfüllt, der sich am Teichboden und im Pflanzenfilter bildet.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre Deine Meinung richtig (was ich bei ausreichend grossen PF - siehe Schwimmteich - sogar nachvollziehen könnte) könnte man alle klassischen Filter auch in die Tonne treten.



Oh, Bist Du neuerdings Fan von klassischen Filtern? Ja, die kann man zu einem großen Teil in die Tonne treten (bei Fischbesatz sieht das etwas anders aus). Ich dachte zumindest da wären wir uns einig? Aus dem gleichen Grund schmeißen auch immer mehr Aquarianer Ihren gekauften Filter weg und bauen einen Hamburger Mattenfilter (= großfläche durchströmte Schaumstoffmatte) ein. Damit erhöhen die schlicht die Besiedlungsfläche für Mikroorganismen drastisch. Aber gut wir schweifen ab.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum Deine Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter besser wachsen als anderswo - wirst im Teich wohl irgend etwas falsch machen  .



Da machst Du es dir etwas einfach. Dir fehlen die Argumente und dann sagst Du einfach: Ich mach was falsch. Das ist etwas traurig. Ich habe Dir die Erklärung schon geliefert, aber Du willst sie aus unerfindlichen Gründen einfach nicht akzeptieren: Wenn das Wasser nur oben über das Substrat fließt, dann dringen deutlich weniger Nährstoffe in das Substrat ein und können von den Pflanzen aufgenommen werden, als wenn das Substrat durchströmt wird. 

Ich könnte es mir ja auch einfach machen und umgekehrt argumentieren: Deine extreme Algenblüte im Frühjahr ist ein Beweis das Du etwas falsch machst, denn an meinem Teich mit durchströmten Pflanzenfilter gibt es sowas nicht. Nur macht so eine Aussage wenig Sinn.

Im übrigen kanzelst Du mit Deinen Aussagen auch Firmen mit jahrelanger Erfahrung mehr oder weniger als Scharlatane ab, was ich nicht ganz in Ordnung finde. Die Firmen von denen ich spreche, habe nicht wie Du und ich die Erfahrung aus 1 oder 2 Teichen, sondern aus hunderten (Schwimm-)Teichen in teilweise 20 Jahren. Und das sind keine ahnungslosen Firmen, die wie andere nun gerade vor 6 Monaten auf den Modetrend Schwimmteich aufgesprungen sind und sich nach 2 realisierten Teichen als Megaexperten betrachten. Das sind Firmen die sich teilweise intensiv mit der Limnologie beschäftigen und mit diversen Hochschulen und Instituten zusammenarbeiten.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Baut einmal einen geraden Bachlauf und bepflanzt ihn. Nach Eurer Theorie müssten sich die Pflanzen in der Strömung besser entwickeln als die am Rand. Tun sie aber nicht, natürlich nicht...



Das ist ja auch Unsinn. In beiden Fällen wird der Substratbereich nicht durchströmt, sondern das Wasser fließt einfach drüber weg bzw. dran vorbei. Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leute, da könnten nun wirklich zwingendere Argumente kommen.



Auf die Du dann wieder lapidar mit: "Keine Ahnung. Du machst etwas falsch" reagierst.

Da wir beide keine Doktorarbeit zu dem Thema geschrieben haben und nur Laien sind, sollten wir das nun vielleicht auch beenden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,



			
				Fjack schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Vorfilter würde ich auf jedenfall auch das Substrat durchströmen lassen. Mit Vorfilter, wie hier, bringt das in meinen Augen nicht viel.



Das würde ich fast umdrehen: Wenn Du einen Pflanzenfilter ohne jeden Vorfilter betreibst, dann schlammt das irgendwann zu. Irgendeinen simplen mechanischen Vorfilter (Schaumstoffmatte, Sieb, Vlies, Absetzschacht o.ä.) sollte man nach meiner Meinung immer vor den Pflanzenfilter setzen.

Und warum ist ein nicht durchströmter Pflanzenfilter überhaupt noch als Pflanzenfilter zu bezeichnen? Das sind dann einfach nur noch ein paar Pflanzen in Substrat wo über dem Substrat Wasser fließt. Das ist dann absolut identisch mit beliebigen anderen bepflanzten Stellen im Teich. und gefiltert wird da rein gar nichts mehr, sondern es werden nur noch wie auch an beliebigen anderen Stellen im Teich dem Wasser ein paar Nährstoffe entzogen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,

also ich kann mich sehr wohl stefans theorie anschließen, und dieses auch an praxisbeispielen (keine doktorarbeit) belegen.

da ich 2 pf in betrieb habe und dies nunmehr seit 2 bzw. 3 jahren.

zuerst zum system des 1. pf - dieser hat eine absetzkammer und strömt in unten in den pf-bereich ein - die pflanzen sind rein auf einem edelstahllochblech gepflantzt und wurzeln in einen substratleeren raum.
dieser filter arbeitet seit 3 jahren annähernd wartungsfrei. im spätjahr wird die absetztkammer abgesaugt von ablagerungen und das pflanzenmaterial ausgedünnt - fertig.

so nun aber zu dem interesanteren 2pf:

dieser ist ca. 2m lang und 1m breit und befüllt mit groben  16/32 steinen.
geplant war eine vertikale durchströmung - welche auch fast ein jahr funktionierte - und dann war er dicht - und zwar so dicht von wurzeln daß 0 wasserdurchfluß mehr möglich war. da ich aber keine zeit habe eine kpl. renovierung durchzuführen habe ich nun dem wasser erlaubt oberhalb des substrates über die pflanzen zu fließen, das überdimensieonierte wachstum der pflanzen belegt aber schon daß sie noch nährstoffe in seeeehhr ausreichender form bekommen.

wobei ich hier auch guidos beobachtung belegen kann daß die pflanzen gleicher herkunft in diesem pf. üppiger wachsen als im restlichen teich.

RESUMEE:
zumindest steht für mich eines fest - wenn wir ein geschlossenes system (teich) haben in dem sich wassergelöste stoffe (nitrat-phospat) befinden sind diese stoffe überall vorhanden >>>> und wenn dann in diesem wasser pflanzen leben und wachsen (dafür verbrauchen sie nun mal nitrate und phosphate) haben sie diese nicht vom hl.geist sondern dem wasser entnommen, und egal ob quer längs oder hochkant das wasser an ihnen vorbeilief, bei mir z.b. nur obendrüber.

eines sollte aber immer berücksichtigung finden - und zwar die realistische machbarkeit - weg von theorieen - egal welches substrat ihr verwendet - egal in welche richtung ihr fließen lassen WOLLT - wenn nicht nach einem jahr dann eben nach 2-3 jahren haben die wurzeln alles dicht gemacht und jede theorie als theorie belegt.

für mich gibt es nur noch die variante des 1. pf - da diese konstruktion die längste laufzeit ohne kpl. räumung verspricht und von der reinigungsleistung für mich das maximale verspricht.

nun noch einige worte zur nitrifikation bzw. denitrifikatin:

solange ein pf. durchströmt ist - (wie gesagt richtung egal) wird immer eine nitrifikation stattfinden (KEIN NITRATABBAU) da das fließende wasser immer sauerstoff zuführen wird.

erst wenn der pf. dicht wird oder ist und kein fließendes wasser mehr vorhanden KÖNNTEN in der theorie bereiche entstehen in denen sich eine sauerstofffreie zone bildet welche eine begrentzte denitrifikation zulässt.

also - wie ihr seht NIE in einem pf-filter der funktioniert sondern nur in den fehlkonstruktionen.   



> Wenn das Wasser nur oben über das Substrat fließt, dann dringen deutlich weniger Nährstoffe in das Substrat ein und können von den Pflanzen aufgenommen werden, als wenn das Substrat durchströmt wird.



wie oben beschrieben kann ich dies nicht bestätigen was auch gerne durch bildmaterial belegt werden kann.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Guido,



			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> "...da Bakterien Phosphor sehr effektiv aufnehmen können."
> 
> "...nehmen Bakterien relativ wenig Nährstoffe pro Zeiteinheit auf, ..."



Du verstehst, dass ich bei derart widersprüchlichen Aussagen ausgesprochen skeptisch bin (einmal abgesehen davon, dass solche Aussagen zumeist ohne Beleg und verhältnismässig selten sind, oft genug noch bezogen auf Kläranlagen mit völlig anderen Verhältnissen wie künstlich herbeigeführter Sauerstoffarmut und extremer Sauerstoffanreicherung). Dem brauchen wir aber auch nicht nachzugehen: Die Bakterien bleiben im Wasser, sterben irgendwann ab und geben Nitrat und Phosphat wieder ins Wasser ab. Die Wasserbilanz bleibt unverändert. Denn Du zitierst ausschliesslich Aussagen, wonach Bakterien Nährstoffe _aufnehmen_.



			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt sich Denitrifikation. Beschäftigt unter anderem Aquarianer und findet seit Ewigkeiten in Abwasseranlagen Anwendung. Nitrat wird dabei durch Bakterien zu Stickstoffgas (entweicht in die Atmosphäre) und Sauerstoff umgewandelt.



Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich Nitrifikation und Denitrifikation auch vor Deinem Hinweis schon korrekt verwendet habe   . Wir wissen beide, dass auch hier gerne Kläranlagenverhältnisse auf Gartenteiche übertragen werden: Es geht indessen um Sauerstoffarmut und Mengen. Oase behauptet (ob jetzt noch, weiss ich nicht, vorher jedenfalls - wenn auch recht leise), ihre Filter würden auch denitrifizieren. Nicht nur das wurde schon widerlegt. Ich will auch gar nicht bezweifeln, dass es in den anaeroben Bereichen eines Teiches zu Denitrifikationsprozessen kommt (eine "Dephosphatisierung" gibt es allerdings nicht). Für grosse Mengen an freigesetztem Stickstoff bräuchtest Du allerdings auch grosse Mengen anaerober Bakterien, um mit den Pflanzen gleichziehen zu können. Bei derart grossen Mengen an anaeroben Bakterien wäre der Teich nur eben umgekippt...




			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Bist Du neuerdings Fan von klassischen Filtern? Ja, die kann man zu einem großen Teil in die Tonne treten (bei Fischbesatz sieht das etwas anders aus). Ich dachte zumindest da wären wir uns einig? Aus dem gleichen Grund schmeißen auch immer mehr Aquarianer Ihren gekauften Filter weg und bauen einen Hamburger Mattenfilter (= großfläche durchströmte Schaumstoffmatte) ein. Damit erhöhen die schlicht die Besiedlungsfläche für Mikroorganismen drastisch. Aber gut wir schweifen ab.



Die Eingangsfrage halte ich für rhetorisch (ein Filter ist in einem Pflanzenteich sinnlos), beim Rest sind wir uns einig, zumindest, was den HMF betrifft. Allerdings sehe ich noch nicht, dass viele Teichfreunde ihren klassischen Filter entsorgen, im Gegenteil. Es wird aufgerüstet, was das Zeug hält. Dir ist aber sehr wohl bewusst, dass Du damit dem Problem ausweichst ? Wenn die Nitrifikation (selbstverständlich bei Fischbesatz) in einem klassischen Filter erfolgt und die Denitrifikation/Phosphatabbau durch Bakterien im Filter und im Teich nur marginal erfolgen, bleibt als einzig effektive Methode der Entfernung der Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf die Bindung in Pflanzenmasse und deren regelmässige Entfernung. Aber auch das ist nicht der Punkt, siehe meinen Post, auf den Du nicht eingegangen bist.



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum Deine Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter besser wachsen als anderswo - wirst im Teich wohl irgend etwas falsch machen  .



Ja, habe ich geschrieben, deshalb war aber auch ein Smiley hintendran. Selbstverständlich masse ich mir nicht an, zu sagen, warum Deine Pflanzen im Teich schlechter wachsen als im PF. Ein Beleg _für _irgendwas ist das allerdings auch nicht. Normalerweise wachsen Pflanzen dann schlechter, wenn sie falsches oder eine sehr dünne Schicht Substrat haben (was ja regelmässig auch so gewollt ist) oder wenn CO2 fehlt.



			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte es mir ja auch einfach machen und umgekehrt argumentieren: Deine extreme Algenblüte im Frühjahr ist ein Beweis das Du etwas falsch machst, denn an meinem Teich mit durchströmten Pflanzenfilter gibt es sowas nicht.



Kannst Du gerne, ich bzweifle allerdings, dass Du auch nur ansatzweise die Verhältnisse in Südfrankreich einzuschätzen weisst einschl. der zeitlichen Lücke zwischen möglichem Algenwachstum und Pflanzenwachstum, vor allem der Wärme liebenden Unterwasserpflanzen. Meine Algenblüte kommt immer wie erwartet und geht immer wie erwartet - _das _ist wichtig. Ich denke, ein Blick in mein Album dürfte selbst den letzten Zweifler überzeugen, dass ich kein Problem mit eutrophiertem Wasser habe. Ich bin aber jederzeit (am Wochenende) bereit, zum Beleg aktuelle Aufnahmen einzustellen.



			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen kanzelst Du mit Deinen Aussagen auch Firmen mit jahrelanger Erfahrung mehr oder weniger als Scharlatane ab, was ich nicht ganz in Ordnung finde. Die Firmen von denen ich spreche, habe nicht wie Du und ich die Erfahrung aus 1 oder 2 Teichen, sondern aus hunderten (Schwimm-)Teichen in teilweise 20 Jahren.



Ich kenne erheblich mehr Scharlatane unter den Galabas und selbsternannten (Schwimm-)Teichbauern als wirklich qualifizierte Betriebe. Im günstigsten Falle lassen sich "gute Scharlatane" ein gewisses Grundlagenwissen vergolden und verkaufen noch ein paar teure, aber unschädliche Features hinzu. Wenn man mit "bösen Scharlatanen" allerdings Pech hat, funktioniert der (Schwimm-)Teich eben nicht. Dann ist man auf die Hochglanzfotos von frisch angelegten Teichen hereingefallen - warum sieht man im Internet von Gewerblichen eigentlich so wenige Fotos gut eingelaufener, mehrere Jahre alter Schwimmteiche ? Und wenn man so die Erfahrungsberichte im Internet liest - im günstigsten Falle kommt man zu dem Fazit: "Macht Euch schlau, baut dann selbst - Ihr könnt das mindens ebensogut, auf jeden Fall aber billiger als die Gewerblichen !". Die Berufsbezeichnungen sind eben nicht geschützt...

Übrigens habe ich schon am Bau einiger Teiche mitgewirkt und ihn gesteuert. Ich stimme Dir aber zu, es waren nur 7 Stück.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Baut einmal einen geraden Bachlauf und bepflanzt ihn. Nach Eurer Theorie müssten sich die Pflanzen in der Strömung besser entwickeln als die am Rand. Tun sie aber nicht, natürlich nicht...





			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja auch Unsinn. In beiden Fällen wird der Substratbereich nicht durchströmt, sondern das Wasser fließt einfach drüber weg bzw. dran vorbei. Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich



Mit dem Begriff "Unsinn" wäre ich etwas vorsichtig, denn für unsinnig halte ich das ganz und gar nicht. Es ist doch gerade nicht so, dass sich die Bindung von Nährstoffen in Pflanzenmasse nur im durchströmten Bereich abspielt, im nicht durchströmten Bereich aber überhaupt nicht. Man kann aber auch Kies als Substrat nehmen - auch da gibt es Unterschiede in der Durchströmung und auch da wachsen die Pflanzen im besser durchströmten Bereich nicht besser.

Aber ich gebe zu, der Vergleich hinkt, im PF sind die Verhältnisse immer noch andere. Deshalb bin ich ja zu der Aussage gelangt: Letztlich sind es Glaubensbekenntnisse.



			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir beide keine Doktorarbeit zu dem Thema geschrieben haben und nur Laien sind, sollten wir das nun vielleicht auch beenden.



Ich bin niemandem gram, der sich aus so einer Diskussion ausklinkt (und würde daraus auch nie Schlussfolgerungen ziehen). Aber einmal handelt es sich um eines der wenigen verbliebenen spannenden Themen (auch ich will etwas von einem Teichforum haben...), zweitens bist Du ein sehr ernst zu nehmender Diskussionsparter (was vielleicht oben nicht zum Ausdruck kam, wofür ich mich entschuldige - was aber vielleicht erkennbare Gründe hat  ) und drittens steht da immer noch die Aussage im Raum, dass ein nicht diagonal durchströmter PF eine Fehlkonstruktion ist.

@ Jürgen

Danke - es geht mir wirklich zwar einmal auch um die theoretische Seite. Aber deshalb würde ich nicht an einem Monsterthread mitmachen. Primär geht es mir darum, die bei Frank zwangsläufig aufgetretene Verunsicherung zu klären.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Guido schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben drum mach ich das ja auch nicht. 



			
				Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne erheblich mehr Scharlatane unter den Galabas und selbsternannten (Schwimm-)Teichbauern als wirklich qualifizierte Betriebe. Im günstigsten Falle lassen sich "gute Scharlatane" ein gewisses Grundlagenwissen vergolden und verkaufen noch ein paar teure, aber unschädliche Features hinzu. Wenn man mit "bösen Scharlatanen" allerdings Pech hat, funktioniert der (Schwimm-)Teich eben nicht. Dann ist man auf die Hochglanzfotos von frisch angelegten Teichen hereingefallen - warum sieht man im Internet von Gewerblichen eigentlich so wenige Fotos gut eingelaufener, mehrere Jahre alter Schwimmteiche ?



Da kann ich Dir hundertprozentig zustimmen. Nur spreche ich eben nicht von diesen Firmen, die nur auf den aktuellen Modetrend aufspringen, ein bißchen Marketing-Blabla absondern und sonst kein Hintergrundwissen haben. Da ich hier nicht als Sprachrohr dieser Firmen auftreten darf, kann und will, werde ich Firmennamen hier nicht nennen. Aber ich schicke Dir gern welche per PN.

Guido


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Nun bin ich ja doch etwas angefasst. Ich habe getan, was ich längst schon hätte tun sollen - habe ‘mal unter « Guido » gestöbert. Und siehe da: Keine Fotos im Album und auch in allen sonstigen Beiträgen kein einziges Foto davon, wie sich der Teich entwickelt hat. Aber mir gegenüber im Brustton der Überzeugung verkünden, dass es in Deinem Teich mit durchströmtem Pflanzenfilter keine Algenblüte gebe, so, als sei das schon jahrelang zu feiern… Wenn man dann dem Link im Profil folgt, wird klar, dass der Teich gerade einmal seit einem Jahr (seit 11.05.03, Einbau der Pumpe) existiert ! Ein letztes Foto vom 05.07.03 zeigt den Teich absolut unverändert : Alles völlig normal bei dem gewählten Substrat, aber was für Erfahrungen soll es denn heute schon geben, die der Erwähnung wert sind ? Ich sehe nicht mehr als ein paar zusätzliche Fotos von einem neu angelegten Teich.

Eieiei, wonach beurteilst Du denn, welche Teichbauer etwas taugen ? Und wie ein durchströmter Pflanzenfilter funktioniert bzw. zu funkionieren hat ? Aus eigenem Erleben ? Wenn ich mich nicht völlig vertue, musstest Du bisher ausser dem einmaligen Abschneiden des vertrockneten Laubes noch überhaupt keine Pflegemassnahmen im Pflanzenfilter ergreifen. Zum Aquarium traue ich Dir fundierte eigene Kenntnisse zu – deshalb bist Du auch ein ernstzunehmender Diskussionspartner gewesen. Da Du aber offenbar keine Fische im Teich hast (was ich als richtig empfinde), war die gesamte Diskussion über (De-) Nitrifikation im Gartenteich akademisch.

Ich lasse jedenfalls in meinem Album vor allen Mitgliedern die Hosen herunter. Und damit niemand glaubt, ich hätte Wunderdinge erfunden, schreibe ich mit entsprechenden Fotos dazu, dass es auch bei mir im Frühjahr sehr wohl eine Algenblüte gibt. Und wie ich damit umgehe, wie sie sich entwickelt und wann sie vorbei ist. Der Vergleich mit Deinem angeblich algenfreien Teich ist nicht sauber, denn da gibt es (noch) nichts zu vergleichen. Vergleichen müsste man einen entsprechend entwickelten Teich mit den nachstehenden, aktuellen Fotos.

Die Diskusion ist für mich jetzt wirklich beendet, da sich Frank/Sigfra sehr leicht eine eigene Meinung bilden kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo together,

sorry, konnte nicht früher tippseln.

Schade das dieses Thema ein Ende mit gegenseitigen "Vorwürfen" und Sticheleien nehmen soll ...  Nochmals zu dem Begriff "Schmutz" , "Klärteich / Pflanzenfilter" 

Der Begriff Schmutz wird sogar unter bekannten Koianern verwendet:

Zitat aus dem Buch „Nishikigoi Faszinierendes Hobby Koi“ von Bernhard Teichfischer:
_
.... Es hat sich in der Zwischenzeit auf breiter Basis herausgestellt, daß Pflanzenfilter bestens arbeiten. Sie brauchen keine Wartung, sie können bei einer Krankheitsbehandlung weiterlaufen oder problemlos abgeschaltet und danach ohne Reinigung wieder angeschaltet werden. Sie arbeiten trotz Pflanzenrückgangs auch im Winter, sollten aber zu dieser Jahreszeit wegen der Gefahr des Auskühlens und Einfrierens abgedeckt und/oder beheizt werden.

... Wichtig ist, wie bei allen Filtern, daß die Vorfilter (Absatzfilter) groß genug sind, damit möglichst wenig *Schmutzpartikel* in den eigentlichen Pflanzenfilter gelangen und dort eine Schlamm­schicht bilden und eventuell zum Verfaulen und Schwarzwerden des Bodengrundes führen. 

... Da diese Art der Filterung bis heute immer noch recht neu ist und in vielen Ländern völlig ignoriert wird, hat man im allgemeinen dazu noch zu wenig Zutrauen. Man glaubt deshalb häufig, nicht ohne vorangeschalteten, biologischen Mehrkammerfilter auskommen zu können. Das sind in meinen Augen Leute, die sich offensichtlich nicht vorstellen können, daß ein Filter (ein ausreichend großer Pflanzenfilter) auch ohne jegliche Wartung funktionieren kann. 

_

das die Durchströmung von unten nach oben (wie auch schon vielfach angepriesen) falsch ist, sieht auch Bernd so :

_
Außerdem hat man solche Experimente mit durchströmtem Bodengrund schon vor langer Zeit in der Aquaristik durchgeführt und inzwischen längst verworfen. Einer der Gründe liegt darin, daß Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen zum Aufschlüsseln der Nährstoffe einen Säurefilm (Zitronensäure) um ihre Wurzeln aufbauen, der durch starke Wasserströmung im Bodengrund weggespült wird.
_

Wenn wir jetzt kleinlich sind, ich habe Schmutz gesagt, er Schmutzpartikel. Für mich unerheblich, denn es kommt zum Effekt der Verunreinigung, ob nun mit oder ohne Partikel, Schmutz ist Schmutz. Aufgrund meiner nicht ausreichenden Vorfiltererung inkl. horizontalen Pflanzenfilter ist ein Abbau nicht möglich und der Pf verschlammt zunehmens, daher mein Begriff der "Fehlkonstruktion", dies war bezogen auf *meinen* PF. 

Wenn Frank nun einen PF baut, warum einen wartungsintensiveren, horizontalen ? Warum keinen vertikalen ? Platz genug wäre vorhanden, würde die Anlage mit einer Grabenbreite von 1m optisch noch mehr aufwerten und die Effektivität mehr steigern, gerade bei seinem Koi-Teich. Deswegen und genau deswegen mein Einwand Stefan ....

Bei deinen Beiträge sehe ich in eine Sache, wo ich dir völlig recht gebe, auch wenn ich mit meiner praktischen Antwort wohl noch bis nächstes Jahr warten muss (Fertigstellung erst im August): Probleme mit der Denitrifikation ab einer gewissen Tiefe, diese wird wohl in 80cm beginnen. Auch sehe ich ein Problem in der Bestückung des Pfs, wenn es vertikal sein soll. Alleine mit einer Sorte Gestein, welche Körnung auch immer, wird es nicht funktionieren, es sind verschiedenste, zweckgebundene Zonen notwendig. Allerdings habe ich aufgrund der vertikalen Durchströmung des Wassers im Graben noch die Hoffnung, das durch diesen "Sog" Sauerstoff bis in die Tiefe mitgezogen wird. Ist aber noch Theorie ... die Praxis wird es zeigen   ... hätte gerne noch weiter diskutiert bei so einem interessanten Thema  :cry: 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Chef-ermittler Stefan,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe getan, was ich längst schon hätte tun sollen - habe ‘mal unter « Guido » gestöbert. Und siehe da: Keine Fotos im Album und auch in allen sonstigen Beiträgen kein einziges Foto davon, wie sich der Teich entwickelt hat.



Ich habe gerade gestern Bilder hier in dieses Forum gestellt. Weiterhin findest Du auch immer aktuelle Bilder vom Teich auf meiner Mini-Website. Weiterhin habe ich in diesem Thread beschrieben, das das Wasser algenfrei ist und die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter dreimal so gut wachsen wie im Teich. Was fehlt denn noch an Infos? 


Bei Dir kann man unter jedem Beitrag auf Album klicken und sieht Bilder. Bei mir kann man bei jedem Beitrag auf www klicken und bekommt Bilder. In jedem Fall nur ein Klick. Und wie schon dreizig mal in diesem Forum geschrieben: Meine Mini-Website bestand schon vorher und ich habe schlicht keine Lust 2 oder mehr Seiten gleichzeitig zu pflegen. Zumal die Leute aus dem Familien- und Bekanntenkreis, für die die Mini-Website eigentlich während der Bauphase nur mal gemacht war, garantiert nicht in dieses Forum gucken. 

Ich kann Dir leider nicht helfen, wenn Du unter selektiver Wahrnehmung leidest oder leiden willst.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> aber was für Erfahrungen soll es denn heute schon geben, die der Erwähnung wert sind ?



Ist ja gut Stefan - nicht hyperventilieren. 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Eieiei, wonach beurteilst Du denn, welche Teichbauer etwas taugen ?



Ich halte Firmen und Personen deren Tagesgeschäft Teiche sind, die seit 20 Jahren Erfahrungen mit Schwimmteichen haben, die hunderte Teiche angelegt haben, die Teiche wissenschaftlich von Hochschulen und Instituten begleiten/untersuchen lassen für ungefähr 100 mal kompetenter als Personen die an einer Handvoll Teiche rumgewurschtelt haben und die, wenn Ihnen die Argumente ausgehen, Diskussionen auf die persönliche Ebene verlagern. Und es fällt mir schwer, Personen die irgendetwas Sinnfreies zusammenreimen und veröffentlichen, nur weil jemand Bilder nicht hier im Album sondern auf einer separaten Mini-Website zeigt, zukünftig noch als erwachsenen Diskussionspartner ernst zu nehmen. Viel albernere Argumente als das mit den Bildern kann ich mir nämlich kaum vorstellen.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse jedenfalls in meinem Album vor allen Mitgliedern die Hosen herunter.



Igitt, bitte nicht  Nebenbei: Du wirst immer unsachlicher. 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vergleich mit Deinem angeblich algenfreien Teich ist nicht sauber,



Oh nun wird schon angezweifelt, das mein Teich algenfrei ist. Wird immer besser. Im übrigen habe ich es nie gewagt meinen Teich mit Deinem erlauchten Teich zu vergleichen.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskusion ist für mich jetzt wirklich beendet, da sich Frank/Sigfra sehr leicht eine eigene Meinung bilden kann.



Ich fasse das nochmal kurz zusammen, damit es auch der letzte kapiert: Guido ist der totale Teich-Depp. Der weiß gar nix, das läßt sich daran beweisen, daß er hier in dem Album keine Bilder einstellt. Der hat sicher die totale Algengrütze im Teich, die er nicht zeigen will. Alle Firmen die nicht nach dem Standard von StefanS Teiche bauen sind Scharlatane und wer in seinem Teich durchströmte Pflanzenfilter baut, dokumentiert damit nur wie blöd er ist, denn das macht gar keinen Sinn.

Diesem Forum alles Gute! Ich beschränke mich zukünftig auf andere Foren zum gleichen Thema. Das hat gar nichts mit beleidigt sein zu. Wen man sich in einer Kneipe nicht wohlfühlt, dann geht man zukünftig schlicht woanders hin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Das gibt es doch nicht, von anderen Leuten bin ich das ja gewöhnt, aber nicht von denen, die hier diskutierenden - ich habe das Thema nur noch überflogen und stelle nur eines fest:

Hier wird nicht mehr sachlich diskutiert - wenn ihr Euch eines auf die Mütze geben wollt, dann bitte per PM - alles andere verwirrt nur und führt nicht zur Klärung dieser spannenden Thematik - so es da überhaupt eine einheitliche Lösung geben kann! Für mich hören sich zumindestens alle Argumente irgendwo stichhaltig an und eines lerne ich daraus auf alle Fälle: Künftig  werde ich nie dem ersten Argument glauben sondern mir immer erst ganz viele anhören - solange sie sachlich hervorbebracht werden.

*Also bitte wieder sachlich weiterdiskutieren, es ist Eurer *nicht würdig!*

Hugh - ich habe gesprochen!

* Mit Eurer meine ich nicht alle, die in diesem Thema gepostet haben!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

@Guido

Deine Aussage 





> Diesem Forum alles Gute! Ich beschränke mich zukünftig auf andere Foren zum gleichen Thema. Das hat gar nichts mit beleidigt sein zu. Wen man sich in einer Kneipe nicht wohlfühlt, dann geht man zukünftig schlicht woanders hin.


finde ich sehr Schade, da ich deine Beiträge immer sehr gut fand. Ich bin zwar auch nicht immer ganz deiner Meinung, aber meist, und in den anderen Fällen hast du gute Denkanstöße geliefert, oft noch mit den entsprechenden Links.

Schade, Schade


Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Ein Verlassen des Forums muß ja nicht für immer sein sondern kann auch nur zeitlich befristet sein. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Pause nicht zu lange ist, vermute aber, dass Guido hier nichts mehr liest die nächsten Wochen, so wie ich ihn am Telefon verstanden habe.


Interessante Diskussionen, auch wenn die Meinung vielleicht gelegentlich nicht die ist, die man selbst hat, finde ich klasse und wenn alle immer der gleichen Meinung wären, dann gäbe es wohl keine spannenden Diskusionen mehr und ich weiß, dass ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine dastehe  :knuddel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Es gibt eigentlich zwei Sachen, die ich nicht verstehe....

1. warum muß man sich zerstreiten, wenn es um ein gemeinsames Hobby geht und

2. wie kann man glauben, die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen zu haben?

Seid Ihr nicht in der Lage, auch die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren? Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass es zu jedem Thema nur eine richtige Lösung gibt! Die meisten Teiche sind doch sowieso nicht wirklich mit einander vergleichbar. Und mir braucht da niemand erzählen, dass alles auch auf alle Teiche anwendbar ist.

Hier soll im Forum diskutiert werden! Aber doch bitte auch immer mit dem nötigen Respekt den anderen gegenüber.

M. E. gibt es, außer vielleicht in der Mathematik (aber selbst da bin ich mir nicht sicher), kein Thema, zu dem nicht zwei unterschiedlich Meinungen existieren. Aber wer will sich denn anmaßen, zu entscheiden, was das Richtige ist?

Ich glaube, dass das doch eigentlich jeder beherzigen kann.

Es geht doch im Forum darum, für gewisse Probleme Lösungsansätze zu finden und anderen weiter zu helfen!

Deswegen hoffe ich einfach mal, dass auch Guido sich hier weiter aufhalten und weiter an den Diskussionen beteiligen wird. Und ich hoffe, dass es endlich aufhört, dass versucht wird, nur die eigene "Religion", als die einzig Wahre darzustellen!

Da ich jetzt im Moment nicht die Zeit habe, mein Posting nochmal gegen zu lesen, hoffe ich, dass ich niemandem zu nahe getreten bin. Falls doch, entschuldige ich mich schon einmal im Voraus


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

« Wichtig ist vor allem das das Substrat (Kies o.ä.) horizontal oder vertikal durchströmt wird (vertikal ist meist einfacher). Sonst funktioniert der Pflanzenfilter definitiv nicht! » (Guido)

« …ich sehe meine Pf nach jetzigen Kenntnisstand als "Fehlkonstruktion", Wasser kommt von oben, läuft bis zum Ende durch und geht dann in den Überlauf, ebenfalls von oben. » (Sicher redest Du von Deinem Filter – aber das ändert doch nichts : Die Aussage ist « bei oben liegendem Zu- und Ablauf  - Fehlkonstruktion » ) (Tommi)

Und das bei Frank, der eine tiefgreifende Verunsicherung gerade jetzt nicht gebrauchen kann und dem man so etwas nur schreiben sollte, wenn es hieb- und stichfest ist. 

Tatsächlich habe ich ausgerechnet die Fotos unter kleiner __ Rohrkolben nicht gesehen (warum auch immer). Das tut mir leid, ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Teich funkelnagelneu ist – was in Deinen Beiträgen keinerlei Niederschlag gefunden hat. Wenn die Rohrkolben im Filterteich und im Bachlauf dreimal so gross sind, wie die im Teich, bedaure ich, dass ich sie nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt habe – in der Sache ändert das aber gerade nichts. Die Aussage, ob so etwas « definitiv » funktioniert oder nicht, bedarf  « definitiv » der Erläuterung, wie man denn bei einem ein Jahr alten Filterteich, der noch nicht gepflegt werden musste, dazu kommt. Auf dem Link zur Webseite habe ich die Fotos gesehen, die nicht später als drei Monate nach dem Anlegen des Teiches aufgenommen wurden. Auch andere Mitglieder haben schon bedauert, dass das Album leer ist. 

Die Sache mit meinem « Algenproblem » wurde sicher geschrieben und der Passus explizit noch einmal bestätigt, weil es darüber nichts zu sagen gab, oder ?  Das stand da (ohne Smiley) und hatte seine Aussage, lassen wir doch die Spielchen. Selektiv herausgegriffen, dass ich von Algenblüte gesprochen habe, aber nicht erwähnt, dass eben diese Algenblüte mit Ansagen  auch wieder aufgehört hat. Also etwas zum Problem gemacht, was gar keins ist (und für das ich auch keinen Rat wollte/brauchte).

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn man die Diskussion hart führt (auch nicht « selektives Wahrnehmungsvermögen » usw.). Auch auf meine « softe » Antwort habe ich wieder eine kernige Erwiderung bekommen, in Ordnung. Dann aber auch nicht aufregen, wenn das Echo entsprechend ist. Das war wechselseitig eine stramme Sache – und gut ist aus meiner Sicht.

Ich habe in keiner Weise den Wunsch, dass Du das Forum verlässt, mich würden im Gegenteil künftige Erfahrungen interessieren (wenn Dein Filterteich wirklich einmal vom Grund bis zur Oberkante durchwurzelt ist). Ich werde aber auch nicht vor Gram sterben, wenn Du meinst, das jetzt durchziehen zu müssen. Aber bedauern würde ich es.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

EDIT: Nachfolgend aufgeführte Links zum Thema Filtergraben/Pflanzenfilter/Klärteich/Beetanlage ... wie man es halt nennen will:



http://europa.eu.int/comm/environment/water/water-urbanwaste/waterguide_de.pdf (ab Seite 14)

Leider finde ich den bayrischen Link nich mehr, werde mir aber Mühe geben und noch etwas googlen



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> « …ich sehe meine Pf nach jetzigen Kenntnisstand als "Fehlkonstruktion", Wasser kommt von oben, läuft bis zum Ende durch und geht dann in den Überlauf, ebenfalls von oben. » (Sicher redest Du von Deinem Filter – aber das ändert doch nichts : Die Aussage ist « bei oben liegendem Zu- und Ablauf  - Fehlkonstruktion » ) (Tommi)
> 
> Und das bei Frank, der eine tiefgreifende Verunsicherung gerade jetzt nicht gebrauchen kann und dem man so etwas nur schreiben sollte, wenn es hieb- und stichfest ist.



Hallo Stefan,

ich bleibe dabei ... es ist nach heutigem Wissenstand eine "Fehlkonstruktion". Zuviel "Partikel" setzen sich ab, zuviel Reinigung ist notwendig (oder besser wäre notwendig, mache aber nix dagegen   ). Durch die vertikale Funktion des Pfs hat man eine wesentlich bessere Denitrifikation (menno, ich finde den richtigen Link mit wissenschaftlichen Beweisen in Bayern nich mehr) ... dort wird es ausführlich erklärt.

Und wenn ich halt neu bauen würde, warum dann nicht besser als vorher ? Und Frank baut neu, also warum ein schlechteres System (trotzdem auch funktionierendes System !!) zum Einsatz bringen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

zuerts danke ich mal für eure Beiträge.... sie sind allesamt sehr aufschlußreich...
was ich aber nicht verstehen will, das man sich deswegen "streitet"...
in einem Forum tauscht man doch seine Meinung aus... und dies geht meines Erachtens auch, ohne das man sich "verabschieden" muß oder will...
dies finde ich wirklich sehr schade und bedauerlich... 
versetzt euch doch mal in meine Lage...
man schreibt sein 2. "größeres" Thema... und wieder gibt es Streit...
und prompt gibt es wiederum wie beim ersten, "Streit"...  kann ich denn da noch ruhigen Gewissens ein Thema aufmachen ?
Ich bin ... ich nenn es mal so... Neuling... hab meine Fehler gemacht, wie sicher schon jeder hier... und dies nicht zu knapp...
bin in diesem Forum " gelandet"... wo ich mich eigentlich auch "wohlfühle",
aus dem ich auch schon viele Tipps und Ratschläge erhalten habe... die ich ja auch, soweit es eben geht, versuche umzusetzten... siehe Pflanzenfilter.... aber bitte nicht so... dies muß nun wirklich nicht sein...
wir sind doch Erwachsene Menschen... die sich auf einer ganz normalen Ebene unterhalten bzw. diskutieren können...
stellt euch doch mal vor... es streiten sich immer mehr... nur wegen unterschiedlicher Meinungen.... und zum Teichtreffen geht dann keiner hin...   wäre doch super... oder ?

also bitte...

ich trau mich jetzt aber trotzdem, eine laienhafte Frage zu stellen.... 

was meint ihr denn ... 
wenn ich paralell zur Teichwand, mit einem Abstand von ca. 40 cm, nochmals eine Wand ziehe, die jedoch am Teichboden Öffnungen hat, sodaß das Wasser praktisch vor dem einlaufen in den Teich wieder von unten nach oben steigen muß...
meint ihr, das dies etwas bringt ?... bzw etwas nützt oder einen sonstigen Vorteil hat ?

ich danke euch schonmal für eure Meinungen...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,

mach' Dir mal keinen Kopf - Deine Themen (Fischsterben, Pflanzenfilter) tragen nun einmal ein erhebliches Konfliktpotential in sich. Wenn sich andere darüber in die Haare bekommen, hast Du nun wirklich nichts damit zu tun. Und nein, da kann man keine lauwarme Sauce brauen, mit der alle zufrieden sind (klang bei Dir und bei Harald an). Und das wollte ich auch gar nicht. Bei ein paar Dingen muss man auch eine Meinung vertreten können. Mir würde es sonst auch keinen Spass mehrmachen: Nur immer wieder die alten Fragen beantworten ist auf Dauer absolut langweilig.

Schade dann, wenn sich jemand, mit dem man kernig diskutiert und nicht nur  Liebenswürdigkeiten ausgetauscht hat (wechselseitig !) beleidigt zurückzieht.

Frank, Du willst eine Lösung, oder ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


@ Tommi

Die Theorie kann ich nachvollziehen. Mir fehlt aber  im Hinblick auf die einfache Reinigung und das Verhältnis von Wurzelraum zu Fläche des PF der Glaube.  Erklärbar ist mir das alles nur, wenn ich unterstelle, dass nicht etwa ein Pflanzenfilter, sondern ein Multifunktionsfilter (Grobschmutz, Nitrifikation, bedingt Denitrifikation, Abbau von Makronährstoffen) gebaut werden soll. Ich glaube dennoch nicht, dass das klappt (und rede selbst nur über Pflanzenfilter zum Nährstoffabbau).

Man muss sich eines allerdings bewusst machen (und da gibt es keine zwei Meinungen): Wenn ich "Schmutz" irgendwo unten im Filter ansammele, wird dieser irgendwann die in ihm gebunden Nährstoffe freigeben, die dann in Lösung und ins freie Wasser gehen - jedenfalls nicht dann, wenn ich ihn nicht rechtzeitig heraushole - was konstruktionsbedingt nicht geht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank!

Ich find dein PF wunderbar.
Das mit der Mauer willst du sicher so, daß das Wasser vom Unteren Teil des PF in den Teich zurück fliessen soll und somit das Wasser gezwungen wird durch das Substrat zu müssen.
Ja ich find das sehr gut und Filtertechnisch besser.

Zu dem Gestreite:

Es ist nicht nur hier so in meinem  Lieblingsforum, daß gestritten wird! Wenn 2 unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander treffen und einer sich nicht als Allwissender bestätigt fühlt, geht das gemotze los.
In anderen Foren geht es noch schlimmer zu.
Jeder will immer Recht haben.
Ich hab das auch gestern durch, nur weil ich geschrieben habe, daß ich Chemie im Teich zum Kotzen finde und ich bei einem Sterilen Teich keine Fische kaufen würde.
Tja da wird man gleich für dumm und dämlich gehalten, weil man eine andere Meinung hat als ein Koihändler, der nur sein Zeug an den Mann bringen will und sein Showteich mit der chemischen Keule "sauber" hält.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

@ StefanS

nun.. das ist richtig... ich möchte eine Lösung für einen Pflanzenfilter, für den ich nur eine Fläche von ca. 3 x 3,5m zur Verfügung habe...
und das ganze sollte dann auch noch funktionieren...
ich weiß jetzt ja nicht, ob ich dich zwecks "Dreck" auf dem Boden falsch verstanden habe.. Stefan.. abe rich habe einen Ablauf vorgesehen, um eben diesen Dreck zumindest im groben von außerhalb zu entfernen...
die Bodenplatte wurde zu dieser Ecke hin mit Gefälle betoniert... ob es dann auch so funktioniert, wir werden sehen...   


@ Harti

genauso, wie du es beschrieben hast, sollte es sein... 
ich weiß jetzt ja nicht, ob der Gedanke richtig ist... ist es sinnvoll, aus solch einer Kammer nochmals eine Art Filter zu machen... also mit Filtermaterial ?

bis dann

Mitternachts - Gruß an euch beide


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Fran,

in jedem Pflanzenfilter bildet sich auch Mulm, eingebrachter "Schmutz" tut sein Übriges.  Zusammen mit Kies (als Substrat) und Wurzelwerk bildet sich eine betonartige Masse, der nur mir schwerem Gerät beizukommen ist. Jeder, der (wirklich) schon einmal das Wurzelgeflecht von zwei bis drei Jahren entfernt hat, weiss, dass das Schwerstarbeit ist - die Folie hat kaum Chancen, zu überleben.

Deshalb rate ich dazu,  die Pflanzen in Körbe zu setzen. Natürlich sind diese Blöcke immer noch schwer aus dem Filter zu holen, natürlich ist das immer noch Knochenarbeit - aber weitaus einfacher als ohne Körbe.

Warum schaust Du Dir nicht einfach den Pflanzenfilter Nr. 1 von Jürgen-B ab ? Da steht alles, was Du wissen musst: Einlauf oben, Ablauf oben (wie bei Dir schon vorgesehen), die Körbe stehen aber auf einer geeigneten Platte,  so dass der Wurzelraum frei bleibt. 

Das halte auch ich für die beste aller Möglichkeiten. Lasse Dich nicht beirren, sondern ziehe Dein Konzept - allerdings in der bestmöglichen Ausprägung - durch.

Zu Tommi wollte ich nur anmerken, dass die Reinigung bei begrenzter Oberfläche nur noch schwieriger wird, wenn kontinuierlich von unten "Schmutz" eingeblasen wird.  Dann muss man sich von oben nach unten durchgraben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallo tommi,



> Durch die vertikale Funktion des Pfs hat man eine wesentlich bessere Denitrifikation



kannst du mir das noch einwenig verdeutlichen also vertikal ist für mich sowohl >> einlauf oben und auslauf unten >> wie aber auch einlauf unten und ablauf oben ??

desweiteren sehe ich in der jetzigen diskussion sehr viel theorie, unrealisierbare ableitungen aus großkläranlagen, unzureichend lange praxiserfahrung  und viel zu viel wortspielereien ohne praktischen nährwert ................. 

insgesamt gesehen würde ich gerne in diesem thema noch einwenig weiterwühlen da es ganz sicher ein hochinteressantes thema ist denn ohne zweifel ein großer anteil der teichgeschichte der nächsten jahre diesem thema gewidmet.

ganz am rande erwähnt scheint sich mein teich mittlerweile in einem ausgewogenem zustand zwischen pflanzen und nährstoffen zu befinden da ich (bisher) in diesem jahr ohne einé stunde UV-lampe kein grünes wasser und keine fadenalge zu verzeichnen habe. ein anfänglich sehr extremes algenwachstum in meinen pf-filtern befindet sich mit täglichem erfolg auf dem rückweg und meine wasserwerte sind TOP. dies führe ich primär auf meine beiden pf-filter, wie auch die aufforstung anderer teichbereiche zurück, in denen sich seit diesem jahr die pflanzenwelt dermaßen prächtig entwickelt hat.
und ihr könnt mir glauben daß mein teich schon ganz andere zeiten erlebt hat, und zwar zeiten in denen die primäre nährstoffentnahme die der algen war.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> insgesamt gesehen würde ich gerne in diesem thema noch einwenig weiterwühlen da es ganz sicher ein hochinteressantes thema ist denn ohne zweifel ein großer anteil der teichgeschichte der nächsten jahre diesem thema gewidmet.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Und es wird noch mehr kontroverse Diskussionen geben - allerdings zu einem der interessantesten derzeit existierenden Themen überhaupt. Der Rest ist zumeist kaletr Kaffee.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,


> Wenn ich "Schmutz" irgendwo unten im Filter ansammele, wird dieser irgendwann die in ihm gebunden Nährstoffe freigeben, die dann in Lösung und ins freie Wasser gehen - jedenfalls nicht dann, wenn ich ihn nicht rechtzeitig heraushole - was konstruktionsbedingt nicht geht



also reden wir mal einwenig weiter von der praxis:
das wasser welches in pf 1 gelangt durchläuft vorher mein spaltsieb (200my) anschliesend läuft es in die absetzkammer meines pf-filters und durchströmt dann von unten das wurzelwerk der pflanzen ............

und nun zu stefans satz - trotz optimaler vorfilterung findet sich in der absetzkammer jede menge feinmulm - dieser feinmulm gibt im zuge seiner biologischen umwandlung (fäulniss, zersetzung) jede menge nährstoffe ab - darin liegt auch die begründung warum die pflanzen im pf-filter ein üppigeres wachstum verzeichnen als im restlichen teichwasser weil sie nährstoffe in konzentrierter form (permanenter zulauf) vor der haustür haben !!!!

hier mal eine skizze von meinem pf1.

und hier noch ein paar anregungen zum nachdenken:

1. wird ein pf-filter von oben angeströmt und hat er irgeneine art von grobem substrat drinnen - so setzt er sich schön langsam von oben her zu weil sich der zwangsläufige feinmulm (egal wie vorgefiltert) in die oberen schichten des substrates + wurzeln einlagert und dicht macht, der untere bereich erscheint zu diesem zeitpunkt noch fast wie neu, könnte glatt denifrikation geben   , blöd ist nur daß kein tropfen wasser mehr nachkommt  :cry: 

2. wird er von unten angeströmt - so ist der feinmulm zumindest in den ersten jahren weg von den wurzeln, denn er lagert sich bei geringer strömungsgeschwindigkeit schön unten am boden ab - die pflanzenwurzeln  beginnen ihren weg bekanntlich von oben nach unten - der feinmulm lagert sich unten ab und kann bei bedarf abgepumt oder abgelassen werden - der filter erhält so eine weit höhere wartungsfreie standzeit.

3. alle die hier meinen eine gewerbemäßige pf-kläranlage als argumentation verwenden zu müssen, sollen sich mal gedanken machen auf welcher fläche hier welche wassermassen durchlaufen - und wenn sie dieses verhältniss errechnet haben sollen sie mal runterrechnen auf den pf-filter und seinen gewünschten durchlauf (auch wenn der sehr gering sein soll)  :cry: 

4. wer jetzt noch zweifelt soll sich ganz einfach mal einen maurerkübel gönnen - mit seinem favorisierten substrat füllen - einen einzelnen __ rohrkolben nehmen und reinpflanzen (wenn möglich wasser nicht vergessen  ) und dann freue ich mich auf sein erlebniss wenn er nach zwei jahren versucht diesen/diese rohrkolben aus dem kübel zu nehmen - na dann viel erfolg bei der verwirklichung von teils akademisch belegten systemen und deren jährlich wiederkehrenden kpl. renovierung    


hallo frank,

lass dich jetzt mal nicht irre machen - so wie ich deine lösung mit der zwischenwand verstanden habe scheint mir das in der praxis nicht zu funktionieren - bei unklarheiten darfst du mich gerne noch mal anrufen  

ganz am rande - die pariser flughafenhalle haben auch hyperstudierte akademiker konstruiert - den erfolg konnte man in den nachrichten verfolgen 

gruß jürgen

PS. zu meiner skizze - 
*aus heutiger sicht würde ich selbst das lavagranulat weglassen.
** zum reinigen hänge ich in den jetztigen auslauf den gartenschlauch und sauge mit einer pumpe auf dem boden der absetzkammer den mulm ab und sprenge damit den garten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hi zusammen

nur mal am Rande für unsere Theoretiker hier , es steht viel geschrieben , viele Weisheiten , viele praktische Erfahrungen und auch viel Mist . Was Teichfischer schreibt ist auch einiges schon überholt und wiederlegt . Ich habe alle seine Bücher gelesen , einiges gut , einiges weniger gut . 
Was ist nun aber mit praktischer Erfahrung ? Egal , wie jemand meint , seinen PF zu durchströmen , ohne gescheiten Vorfilter wird es früher oder später immer zu Probleme mit diesem PF in einem Fischteich kommen . Er wird sich zwangsläufig mit Dreck zusetzen , welcher dann entfernt werden muss , was mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden ist .  In einem reinem Schwimmteich lasse ich mir dies gefallen , dort sind auch nicht so viele " Schmutzpartikel " vorhanden . Diese Discusion hatte ich schon vor längerem einmal mit Thomas mündlich geführt , er ist halt anderer Meinung . 
Warum funktioniert dann unser PF und Bachlauf ? Sie werden auch nur oberflächig betrieben . Diese Jahr , nachdem die Pflanzen gross sind , hatte ich noch keine UV-C betrieben und auch keine Fadenalgen zu verzeichnen . Bestimmt nicht , weil unser Bachlauf und PF falsch durchströmt sind . Die Pflanzen sind genau so gross und reich am blühen , wie im Teich sellbst . 
Einen Fehler mit dem Bachlauf und PF muss ich gestehen , ich habe die Pflanzen in den Kies gesetzt , ohne Körbe . Als ich im Herbst auslichten musste , war dies schon Knochenarbeit . Für mehr sind diese Körbe aber auch nicht gut , mit Filterleistung oder optimaler Durchströmung haben sie nichts zu tun . 
Sorry , aber aus der Praxis heraus kann ich Stefan nur vollkommen recht geben , in allen Punkten .


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

*....*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

mache nur einen Kurz-Kommentar dazu und will nochmal darauf hinweisen, das wir hier nicht jemanden überzeugen/müssen/sollen, auch keine Schuldzuweisungen machen sollten wer nun recht hat oder nicht, wessen Filter das beste und tollste System ist, sondern einfach das Thema durchdiskutieren, um eventuell doch mehr beidseitiges Verständnis zu erlangen, denn fakt ist:

Beide Versionen haben ihre Effektivität, egal wie die Durchströmung ist, das steht ausser Frage.

Weitere Erläuterungen zum Aufbau und (geplanten/angelesenen)Wirkungsweise der Version, die ich vertrete und auch sich im Bau befindet, schaffe ich zeitlich leider erst heute abend.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo !

Mein Pflanzenfilter lief 2 Jahre lang und war am Ende des gesamten Filters aufgebaut. Angströmt wurde er per Bypass mit einer Literleistung von ca. 1500 Litern.
Per Verrohrung und Drainage wurde der Kies von unten nach oben durchströmt. 

Das Ergebnis ist nicht gerade beeindruckend gewesen.
In der ersten Zeit leistet der PF ohne Frage gute Dienste.
Danach setzt er sich aber mehr und mehr zu. Selbst am Ende der Filterkette kommen noch genug Stoffe an, die für ein sicheres Verstopfen des PF, bzw. seines Substrates sorgen werden.
Im Kies haben sich reichlich anaerobe Zonen gebildet; es war bei der Reinigung deutlicher Geruch nach Ammoniak festzustellen.
Wer meint, dass solche Zonen nützlich sind, spielt in meinen Augen mit dem Feuer. Und dass sollte sich Frank m.E. in seinem Teich wrklich nicht gönnen.
Ich kann nur davon abraten, den Pflanzenfilter ohne weitere Vorkehrungen von unten nach oben zu durchströmen.
Ein gut dimensionierte Absetzkammer unter dem Substrat ist wichtig. Die muß genauso oft gereinigt werden, wie beim Filter auch.

Ich habe meinen PF in der Form damals abgebaut und habe das Wasser nur noch drüberfließen lassen. Mit gleichem Ergebnis. Von daher kann ich aus praktischer Erfahrung sagen, dass Stefans Theorie wohl eher anzunehmen ist. In der Abbauleistung durch die Pflanzen konnte ich keine Veränderung feststellen. Sie wuchsen auch wesentlich höher als im Teich.

Da Frank aber recht wenig Fläche hat, würde ich ein Podest aus einem Lochblech bauen und die darunter befindliche Absetzkammer mit einem guten Auslauf oder Ablauf versehen.
Als Substrat würde ich eher Gletscherrock nehmen, da die Oberfläche deutlich höher ist.
Dann würde ich den Filter von unten nach oben durchströmen lassen.
Hat aber nur was mit der Filterwirkung des Substrates zu tun und nix mit den Pflanzen.
Wenn das Material gering angeströmt wird, sammelt sich der Dreck schon in der Absetzkammer und kann entsorgt werden.

Wenn Du das Wasser nur durchlaufen lassen möchtest, würde ich versetzte Sperren mauern, um die das Wasser sich dann schlängeln muß.
Damit hast Du eine strengere Wasserführung und größere Wegstrecke.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gast ,

das einleiten von unten nach oben emfpinde ich als schlecht, dadurch werden wie auch bereits von StefanS geschilderte im Grund sich absetzende Nährstoffe immer wieder aufgewirbelt ...

Auch rede ich nicht nur von Kiessschichten, die durchströmt werden sollen .... Nähere Infos wie gesagt heute abend,die Zeit ist einfach zu knapp, um so ein ernstes Thema in ein paar Worten zu beschreiben.

Trotzdem danke O. für deinen anonymen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallo gast,

hallo gast, diese meinung teile ich - wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe befürwortest du ja mein prinzip welches ich in der obigen skizze zum besten gab.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

[/quote]das einleiten von unten nach oben emfpinde ich als schlecht, dadurch werden wie auch bereits von StefanS geschilderte im Grund sich absetzende Nährstoffe immer wieder aufgewirbelt ... 


> Das ist aber zu vernachlässigen, wenn die Absetzkammer ausreichend dimensioniert ist, im Idealfall trichterförmig ist, der Einlauf oberhalb des Trichters erfolgt und die Anströmgeschwindigkeit gering ist. Regelmäßiges Ablassen des Schlamms ist erforderlich. Ist einfach eine weitere Filterkammer mit Pflanzen.
> 
> 
> Wenn Frank keine weitere Filterung braucht, würde ich das Wasser horizontal durchfließen lassen.
> Würde dann auch regelrechte Bahnen mauern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

*Teil 1*

Hallo zusammen,

im folgenden will ich mal aufzeigen, wie ich das System sehe, teils aus der Theorie (ok,ihr dürft jetzt heulen  ) , teils aus der kurzen Praxiszeit von knappen 3 Jahren ungereingtem Pflanzenfilter.

Wichtig wäre zum ersten zu definieren, von was wir überhaupt reden. Wir reden von Wasserbehandlungsanlagen, in die bereits mechanisch  vorgereinigtes Wasser durchgeleitet wird. Dies kann auf verschiedene Arten passieren, einmal als Horizontalfilter  und dem Vertikalfilter. 

Und was machen wir, was trotzdem dem Auge nach funktioniert, aber sehr reinigungsintensiv ist ? Wir leiten von oben Wasser ein und entnehmen es oben. Klaro, das funktioniert bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch, aber nur bist zu einem gewissen Grad, denn irgendwann ist alles dicht an abgesunktenem Schmutz, d.h. der Muli muss wieder ran. Dies kann schon nach 2-3 Jahren sein, bei Extrembelastungen auch kürzer und schneller.

Warum ist dies so bei unseren Pfs?

Es fehlt neben dem Kies sog. Reinigungsschichten aus Sand und anderem Gestein zur Nitrifikation bzw. Denitrifikation , m.E. die Hauptursache für eine unzureichende Klärung des Wassers, dabei spreche ich nicht die Klarheit des Wassers an, sondern die chemische Reinigung des Wassers, Entfernung/Verlagrung u.a. von Nitrat und Phosphat aus dem Wasser. Auch ein Faktor ist das Einfassen der Pflanzen in Körbe.  Desweiteren ist bei dieser horizontalen Durchströmung das Problem, das bereits von Guido schon angesprochen wurde, die  „Verletzung“ des Säuremantels der Pflanzen an den Wurzeln. Dies macht die Pflanzen z.B. anfälliger für Krankheiten etc.

Ich denke wir sollten uns von der Vorstellung verabschieden, das bei Pflanzenfiltern die Pflanzen die meiste Arbeit erledigen. Diese Erkenntnis ist nach zahlreichen „Leseattacken“ über Filtergraben, Klärteiche oder wie man das sonst nennen kann entstanden, aber die meiste Arbeit erledigt die richtige Beschickung, die genau abgestimmte Menge Substrat im Verhältnis zur Höhe des Pfs in Verbindung der Durchströmungsrichtung, dort wird die alleinige Arbeit getan. Und ich rede nicht nur von Kies als Schicht, wie es in den  meisten Fällen angewandt wird!

Grundlegender Unterschied beider Systeme ist der Besatz mit unterschiedlichem Substrat, die Art der Durchströmung und für uns Gartenfreunde das wichtigste, der Platzbedarf, der nach dem jeweiligen System eingesetzte Art heftigst unterscheidet, wobei der Vertikalfilter aufgrund seinem höheren Wirkungsgrad ca. 50% Platz benötigt (!!). 

Ich will versuchen, beide Systeme zu erklären (Bitte nachfragen, falls etwas unklar/falsch ist/sein sollte in euren Augen). Die Erkenntnisse stammen aus diversen Internetseiten, die Quellen werde ich, sobald ich fertig bin mit dem Thema (teilweise schon zwischendurch) benennen. Teilweise sind diese „Erkenntnisse“ auch von einem unserer Moderatoren, von dem ich auch noch eine Antwort hier in dem Thema hoffe. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ihn angefragt, ob ich diverse Hilfsmail, die mich bei meinem Bau sehr unterstützt haben, veröffentlichen darf. Aber nun zu den Erklärungen:

1.Bauarten
1a. Horizontalfilter

Bei dieser Filterart erfolgt die Strömung seitlich, also horizontal, ich denke ein Bild wird dies verdeutlichen (wird nachgereicht). Auch hier erfolgt der Ablauf nach unten, nicht wie bei den meisten von uns oben. In den meisten Fällen wird eine Sorte Kies hineingeschmissen und man träumt von glasklarem Wasser ohne Algen. Glasklares Wasser wird vorhanden sein, keine Frage, leider bilden sich trotzdem in den meisten Fällen noch Algen (auch bei meiner ersten Version) aufgrund der nichtvorhandenen Reinigungs- und Abbauprozesse.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist jetzt schon öfters aufegfallen,dass hier bestimmte Personen schreiben,man sollte bei einem Pflanzenfilter die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe setzen,damit man sie leicht rausheben kann...
Die Körbe werden es vielleicht einmal oder evtl. noch ein 2tes Mal mitmachen,dann zerbrechen sie,weil sie sehr instabil sind,zumindestens die Körbe,die man extra für Wasserpflanzen kaufen kann... 
Denn bei dem Wurzelgeflecht,welches sich bildet,kriegt man die Pflanzen garnicht mehr aus den Körben heraus.Dazu kommt, dass die Pflanzen auch Ausläufer bilden,die sehr leicht durch die Korbwände wandern...
Wenn man den PF nicht schon am Anfang dicht zupflanzt,kann man jährlich immer die Pflanzen soweit wie notwendig eindämmen,ohne dass man den PF groß räumen muss.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,
wenn ich mir deine Bilder anschaue und die Beckenform betrachte würde ich einen Substrat loses Pflanzbecken bauen und mit so genannten Logatener Pflanzen arbeiten, die auf Gitter oder Schwimminseln gepflanzt sind. Am Einlauf ein Beruhigungsbereich und am Ende eine Pumpenschacht dazwischen würde ich das Becken mit Trennwänden so gestalten das ich eine lange Fließstrecke erhalte. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen und verstanden habe hat Jürgen das gleiche oder so ähnlich beschrieben. Diese Anordnung währe meiner Meinung nach am besten zu warten und sauber zuhalten. Was ich noch nicht gefunden oder auch nur überlesen habe, wie soll der Filter betrieben werden? Wird Wasser mit einer Pumpe reingedrückt oder abgesaugt? Ich selbst betreibe meinen Schwimmteich mit einem Klärbecken das mit Granitschichten komplett aufgefüllt ist. Nur in der Mitte ist ein kleiner Wasserlauf gestaltet ca. 20 bis 30 cm tief. Bei mir ist das Filterbecken jedoch 1,3m tief  und mit verschieden starken Gesteinsschichten gefüllt die sich nach oben absperren das der feine Sand der Pflanzschicht sich nicht nach unten absetzen kann. Bei mir wird der Filter Horizontal durchströmt und funktionier schon seit sieben Jahren einwandfrei. Ich sauge aus dem Großen Becken über Schwerkraft vom Boden ab und leite das Wasser erst in eine Einlauftonne in der sich der Mulm etwas beruhigt ca. 1m Durchmesser. Am Ende des Klärbeckens habe ich den Pumpenschacht angeordnet von dem ich das Wasser über einen Bachlauf in den Schwimmbereich leite. Das komplett aufgefüllte Becken hat bei mir noch zusätzlich die Funktion für den Temperaturausgleich. Im Sommer kühlt die Gesteinsmasse und im Winter sorgt er immer für einen Eisfreien bereich Im letzten Supersommer konnte ich das Wasser bei max. 26° halten. Mit einem Vertikalen filtern kann ich mir maximal eine Funktion von 3 Jahren vorstellen dann haben die Pflanzen alles dichtgemacht und die Pumpen saugen nur noch Luft.  Das sind  meine persönlichen  Erfahrungen die ich bisher mit Pflanzenfiltern gemacht habe. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Nochmal (aber dann soll es das aber auch gewesen sein): Gehen wir von einem Koiteich aus, der bereits mit einem ausreichend dimensionierten klassischen Filter bestückt ist. Der produziert Nitrate, die mangels Pflanzen notwendigerweise als Algendünger wirken. Hinzu kommen Phosphate (z.B. aus Futterresten, Kot). Der Pflanzenfilter soll nun nichts, aber auch gar nichts anderes bewirken, als die im Teich nicht vorhandenen Pflanzen bereitzustellen ! Keine Grobfilterung, keine mechanische Feinfilterung, keine Nitrifizierung, keine Denitrifizierung, keine Sauerstoffanreicherung, kein Austreiben von Sauerstoff - _gar nichts sonst_ ! Die Pflanzen sollen an Stelle der Algen die Makronährstoffe in ihrer Pflanzenmasse binden, damit man sie abschneiden, auslichten und damit endgültig aus dem Teichkreislauf entfernen kann. Alle sonstigen, sicher recht lesenswerten und sicher auch intelligenten Aussagen zum Pflanzenfilter werden im Fall von Frank nicht benötigt ! Sie sind sicher alle richtig, wenn man neben dem Pflanzenfilter keinen klassischen Filter betreibt. Hier aber sind diese Infos überflüssig.



> ...Entfernung/Verlagrung u.a. von Nitrat und Phosphat aus dem Wasser...



Diese Phrase wird durch ständige Wiederholung nicht wahrer. Wie soll das denn, bitteschön, funktionieren, wenn nicht durch Einbau von Nitrat und Phosphat in Pflanzenmasse, die man abschneidet und wegwirft/kompostiert ?? 

@ steeeve

Ich halte einen Reinigungsturnus von 2 bis 3 Jahren schlicht für erheblich zu lang. Ausserdem sollte man sich nicht diese schwachbrüstigen Körbchen kaufen, die beim erste Anschauen schon reissen, sondern anständige Körbe. Ggf. stabilen Kübeln (mit Griff ?) mit der Bohrmaschine zu Leibe rücken. Oder sich mit dem Unabänderlichen abfinden, die Körbe rausholen, zerhacken, die Pflanzen teilen und in neue Körbe einpflanzen. Ich lege keinen Wert darauf, meine Billig-Pflanzkörbe wiederverwenden zu können.

Ausserdem hat Jürgen-B ja dankenswerter Weise seine Pflanzenfilter auch schon detailliert beschrieben und sogar (mindestens ein) Fotos eingestellt.  Da muss man eigentlich gar nicht erst mehr lange drumherum zu reden, sondern einfach nur - machen !

Der Möglichkeiten gibt es viele.

Sollte ich jetzt gereizt geklungen haben: Bin ich, legt sich wieder, kommt nach solchen Endlos-Debatten aber immer wieder einmal vor.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

*...*

Guten Morgen,

nun, ich gebe mich geschlagen, da eh keiner mehr Bock hat, dieses sehr interessante Thema durchzukauen und offen für neue Dinge zu sein. 

Ist etwas normal, nur weil alle es so tun ? Nein, ist es nicht !

Für mich ist diese Diskussion dann auch beendet.

Anbei reiche ich noch die versprochenen Quellen nach:

Kunst, S. und Flasche, K. (1995): Untersuchung zur Betriebssicherheit und Reinigungsleistung von Pflanzenkläranlagen mit besonderer Berücksichtigung bewachsener Bodenfilter. Abschlußbericht im Auftrag des Niedersächischen Umweltministeriums. 1995.

Helmer, C., Tromm, C., Hippen, A., Rosenwinkel, K.-H., Seyfried, C. F. und Kunst, S. (1999b): Einstufige biologische Stickstoffelimination durch Nitritation und anaerobe Ammonium-Oxidation im Biofilm. gwf Wasser Abwasser, 140 (9)

Bahlo, K. (1996): Reinigungsleistung und Bemessung von vertikal durchströmten Bodenfiltern mit Abwasserrezirkulation. Dissertation am Fachbereich Bauingenieur- und Vermessungswesen der Universität Hannover. Hannover.

Platzer, C. (1997): Entwicklung eines Bemessungsansatzes zur Stickstoffelimination in Pflanzenkläranlagen. in: Dissertation TU Berlin. 130S., 1997.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

hallo tommi,

hast du zu diesen berichten auch links ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiss nicht, ob es Links im Netz zu diesen Untersuchungen/Forschungen gibt, gegooglt hab ich noch nicht. Habe sie bei einem Besuch der Universität Saarbrücken gefunden ...

Aber wie StefanS schon geschrieben hat, diese Infos sind für Frank irrelevant, von daher lassen wir es mal so stehen, bevor noch weitere und dem Thema nicht dienliche Emotionen geweckt werden


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

moin moin

gar nicht so einfach sich durch inzwischen 5 seiten zu lesen   
aber spannend und interessant wars allemal.

für mich als laien haben beide seiten, die der "überfliesser"    und die der "durchfliesser"     gute und nachvollziehbare argumente vorzuweisen.

vielleicht sollte mal ein schlauer kopf, aus den vorzügen beider varianten, den ultimativen kompromiss pf bauen   

ich hab da aber auch mal ne frage  - wie gesagt ich bin laie.
deshalb bitte nicht gleich erschlagen wenns zu blöd klingt.

hier wurde davon gesprochen, das wasser zu zwingen irgendwohin zu fliessen bzw. irgendwo durchfliessen zu lassen um dann auch wieder rauszufliessen.
also z.b. vom einlauf oben rechts, durch das wurzelwerk und dann zum auslauf unten links - oder umgekehrt.
woher weiss denn das wasser - also sagen wir mal einen bestimmten tropfen- das er nicht zwischendurch nach oben darf.
woher weiss dieser tropfen, dass er am ende aus dem pf wieder raus muß und nicht drin bleiben darf.
sagen wir mal so ein pf hat 1000 liter wasserinhalt. woher weiß man, daß nicht 900 liter davon immer im pf bleibt und nur 100 liter immer zirkulieren?
ist das überhaupt so, dass die ganzen 1000 liter immer wieder umgewälzt werden? 

gruß
sobbel


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Sobbel,

die Frage ist nicht blöd.

Wenn ein Filter falsch aufgebaut ist kann genau das passieren.
Man spricht dann von Kurzschlußstecken. Das sind im Prinzip Autobahnen zwischen Einlaß und Auslaß. Abseits der Kurzschlußstecke bleibt das Wasser einfach stehen.

Das zu Verhindern ist eine weiter große Kunst beim Filterbau, egal ob Pflanzen-, Sand-, Schaum-, oder sonstige Filter.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

*Zwischenstand...*

Hallo zusammen...
hier ein paar Bilder vom jetztigen Stand beim Bau des Pflanzenfilters...
ich wünschte, ich wäre schon weiter... aber die Feiertage...   
und zudem wäre unser Nachbar nicht so begeistert, wenn ich heute oder morgen Lärm gemacht hätte...   
ich wiederum hätte da weniger ein Problem damit gehabt... wenn es bei uns laut bzw. der Betonmischer gelaufen wäre...   
aber wir haben uns dann eben eine andere Beschäftigung gesucht...  


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

nur mal ne Frage... 

ist es ratsam, in einen Pflanzenfilter Fische einzusetzten ?
ich meine schon hier gelesen zu haben, das jemand in seinem PF eine spezielle Sorte Fisch drin hat, um die Anzahl der Mückenlarven zu mindern...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

hallo frank,

wohin bitteschön sollen die fische - in der regel hat ein pf-filter einen wassertiefe von ca. 5 - 0 cm ????

um die mücken (falls) kümmern sich schon andere tiere.

in der regel bilden sich in fließendem wasser keine mückenlarven und falls doch werden sie irgendwann alle in den teich geschwemmt und dienen als natürliche futtergrundlage für die teichbewohner.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

das ist mir doch aller etwas zu hoch...........  

nun meine frage zu dem thema:
wenn ich das wasser nur zum nährstoff entzug duch ein becken laufen lassen möchte und der zulau wie der ablauf fasst auf einer höhe sind
(das becken ist im Album zu sehen), reicht da ein normaler durchfluss oder spllte das wasser auch von oben oder von oben nach unten laufen?

Uferbeplanzung vorhanden, schwimm- und unterwasserplanzen vorhanden
wasserführung: pumpe 2000l/h - teichfilter ohne uv - becken - teich.
boden ca. 20cm hohe reinkiesschicht, kein fischbesatz.
geht das, reicht das oder muss ich einiges ändern.

neue bilder folgen noch

danke im voraus 

gruß

markus


"der der immer alles klein schreibt"


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2004)

hallo marcus,

hier antwortet der der schon vor dir alles klein schrieb  

" lese diesen tread rückwärts und denke vorwärts" 
..... dann wirst du erkennen daß deine frage sinnlos war  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2004)

Oder um es anders zu sagen:

_wenn ich das wasser nur zum nährstoff entzug duch ein becken laufen lassen möchte und der zulau wie der ablauf fasst auf einer höhe sind 
(das becken ist im Album zu sehen), reicht da ein normaler durchfluss oder spllte das wasser auch von oben oder von oben nach unten laufen? _

Ja, ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

nun bin ich endlich mal wieder mit meinem Pflanzenfilter ein Stück weitergekommen...
nachdem heute das Blech für den Übergang vom PF zum Teich montiert wurde, konnte ich endlich mal testen, ob es auch funktioniert...
und so wie es aussieht.... funkioniert es...   
der Übergang zum Teich hat denke ich mal auch noch den Vorteil, das dadurch auch gleichzeitig Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt... oder sehe ich das falsch...  8) 
bevor ich mich nun daran mache, ein Lochblech oder ähnliches in den PF zu legenhabe ich aber nochmal ne Frage...
und reißt mir nicht gleich wieder den Kopf runter... sollte die Frage schonmal gestellt worden sein o.ä. ....

uns... das heißt meiner Frau und mir ist heute der Gedanke gekommen,
was denn passiert, wenn wir den PF komplett mit Bläton... Liapor oder Liaflor befüllen... sicher, man wird denselben alle paar Jahre reinigen müssen... aber wenn ich Steinschichten oder wie auch immer drin habe... oder auch gar nichts... muß ich ja auch irgendwann mal reinigen bzw. den Schlamm o.ä. entfernen...
der Bläton usw. hat doch mit Sicherheit auch noch den Nebeneffekt, daß das Wasser nochmals vom feinen " Dreck" ein wenig gereinigt wird...

aber vielleicht ist ja der Gedanke mit dem Bläton auch falsch... 
auf jeden Fall bin ich mal auf eure Meinung evtl. Erfahrung  gespannt...
und nun noch 3 kleine Bilder vom Probelauf des Pflanzenfilters... natürlich noch ohne Pflanzen...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2004)

hallo frank,

sieht doch echt schon klasse aus .

..... ich pers. hätte die einlauffläche schmaler gehalten.

1. geringere erwärmung des wassers 
2. nicht so laut (vermutung)
3. weniger co² austrag

bei bedarf kannst du den überlaufrand ja noch mit steinplatten verengen,

sollte dir das geräusch oder der co² austrag zu hoch sein kannst du ja eine zb. matte ranhängen an der das wasser entlanglaufen kann - dann plätschert es nicht mehr.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen...

den Überlauf kann ich jederzeit verengen bzw. schmäler machen.... das ist
kein Problem... und wegen der Geräuschkulisse... nun, das werden wir sehen... bzw. wann sich der erste Nachbar beschwert...    
... es ist aber so, das uns das plätschern nicht stört, da wir in unserem anderen Teich auch geplätschere haben... und im Sommer sitzen wir direkt daneben... 8) 
aber wir werden sehen...

aber was meinst du denn zu der Idee mit dem Bläton im Pflanzenfilter... ?
ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, das dies etwas bringt...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

hallo frank,

dazu kann ich mich mangels erfahrung nicht äußern (aber r.t. hat doch so einen filter mit blähton ???)
aber ich könnte mir schon theoretisch vorstellen daß sich dadurch di nitrifikationsfläche ordentlich erhöht - aber dafür haben wir eigentlich den biofilter   

grundsätzlich kennst du ja meine basismeinung zu substraten jeglicher art im pf- filter - alles was drinnen ist behindert bei der pflege  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

kann nur positives über den Blähton berichten. 
Mein Blähtonbecken ist der Biofilter.   
Somit wird die Biokammer frei für eine weitere mechanische Filterung. 
Z.B. für einen Jutesack.     
Ich hatte seit der Inbetriebnahme dieses Beckens noch nie Nitrit nachweisen können. 
In diesem Jahr habe ich es (auch wegen der Optik) bepflanzt. Wie es nun mit der Pflege ist, kann ich also noch nicht sagen. Sollte alles einmal zuwuchern, ist mir das eigentlich egal, solange die Werte in Ordnung sind. 
Blähton nicht unter der Größe von 16-20mm verwenden, sonnst verstopft er die Rohre. 

Vorteil: Blähton ist günstig. 
Nachteil: Man braucht viel davon. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

ob Blähton nun billig ist... das ist Ansichtssache...   .. finde ich zumindest...
ich habe ihn mir wesentlich billiger vorgestellt.
Für den PF habe ich jetzt ca 2700 Ltr Blähton verarbeitet... und der hat mal schlappe 7oo Euronen gekostet... deswegen verstehe ich unter billig etwas anderes...  
und dabei hab ich ja gehandelt...  ... statt knapp 17 € pro Sack hab ich nur 11,90 € gelöhnt...   
na ja... aber jetzt ist es rum....

gottseidank...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

endlich ist es geschafft... mein Pflanzenfilter ist "fertig" ... bis auf die Randabdeckung...
nachdem es ja bei uns den ganzen Tag geregnet hat, bin ich nun ja bis auf die Haut naß...  ... 
aber wenigstens scheint jetzt, wo ich drinnen bin... die Sonne... immerhin...  8) 
er läuft nun schon... und die Pflanzen sind auch schon drin...  ... die hatte ich ja in unserem anderen Teich schon vor Wochen eingesetzt, damit sie Wurzeln ziehen... und heute sind sie dann ein letztes mal umgezogen... ich hoffe halt auch, das sie im PF genauso weiterwachsen wie bisher...
aber seht selbst... ich häng ein paar Bilder dran...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

hallo frank,

glückwunsch - hoffentlich klappt alles so wie gewüscht - würde sicher auch interessieren wie du nun die verrohrung - durchströmung gelöst hast - schreib oder fotografiere doch dazu auch was   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen,

..... nur mal so eine gegenüberstellung von der entwicklung bei meinem pf-filter 2 - damit frank abschätzen kann was sich da noch so entwickelt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen...

die Verrohrung vom Filter ab hab ich nach deinem Vorschlag gemacht...
funktioniert auch super...   
bei Bild 1 siehst du das Y - Stück.... davor und danach ein Kugelhahn...
und auf Bild 2 siehst du das Rohr, welches in den Pflanzenfilter geht...
hier ist auch nochmals ein Kugelhahn... um die Menge zu regulieren...
Im flanzenfilter selber ist dann nach der Wanddurchführung ein ca 2Meter
langes Rohr, welches ich mit vielen Löchern zur Beckenmitte hin durchsiebt habe...   ...
Das Wasser läuft also auf die Beckenbreite hin ein...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank,

sieht doch klasse aus...halt uns über die Entwicklung deines Pf. auf den laufenden.


@jürgen:

man da sind ja ne menge Algen drin-hätt ich nicht gedacht,daß im Pf.soviel anfällt.Falls ich das wieder überlesen haben sollte  
Wie oft reinigst Du ihn?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

da hätte ich eine günstigere Adresse für Blähton parat gehabt. 
Fa. Ökotau GmbH 
65760 Eschborn

Ich habe für 2 m³ 300 Euro inkl. Fracht abgedrückt. (allerdings vor zwei Jahren)
Das sind bei 2700l 405 Euro. 
Nächstesmal den Rainer fragen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

nun... der __ reis war der absolut tiefste... den ich erreicht habe. Und ich habe bestimmt sämtliche Werke und Händler in unserer näheren Umgebung angerufen....
aber nun ist es danach...   

trotzdem Danke...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

meinst Du nicht, Du solltest Dir die übrigen Säcke noch aufheben? 

Der Blähton saugt sich wochenlang voll und setzt sich nach und nach.

Bist Du sicher, dass er schon ganz zum Boden gesunken ist? 
Blähton hat am Anfang mächtig Auftrieb. 

Ich wußte erst nicht wohin mit soviel, mußte aber immer wieder nachschütten. Über den Winter hatte ich das Becken mit Folie gegen Frost gesichert und als ich es im Frühjahr auspackte hat er sich nochmal gesetzt und dann habe ich nochmal 0,5m³ nachkaufen müssen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Und Nochmal,

jetzt hab' ich nämlich vor lauter Blähton das Wichtigste vergessen. 

*Kompliment sieht toll aus, der PF.   

Super Leistung Frank. *

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

der Blähton ist schon am Boden... da hab ich ein wenig nachgeholfen...  
es liegt nämlich noch eine Kiesschicht von ca. 5 cm obendrauf, um eben den Auftrieb zu verhindern... denn dann würde ja der Blähton über den Überlauf in den Teich gelangen...   
... und da hab ich keine Lust, ihn dauernd rauszufischen...  


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Supe, Frank,

gefällt mir wirklich gut. Ich wünsche Dir den gewünschten Erfolg damit.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan...

nun... ich hoffe doch, das sich irgendwann ein Erfolg einstellen wird...
das dies nicht von heute auf morgen passiert, ist mir klar.
aber aus diesem Grund habe ich ja schon diverse Pflanzen vor Wochen bzw lange vor Baubeginn in unseren anderen Teich gesetzt, damit die Wurzeln kräftiger sind.
mit dem Blähton erhoffe ich mir ja auch nochmal eine zusätzliche " Filterung" des Wassers...
aber wir werden sehen...

danke

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

hallo thorsten,,



> man da sind ja ne menge Algen drin-hätt ich nicht gedacht,daß im Pf.soviel anfällt.Falls ich das wieder überlesen haben sollte
> Wie oft reinigst Du ihn?



also nach meinen erfahrungen bilden sich die algen IMMER vermehrt in meinen beiden pf-filtern - wenn, dann dort oder im bachlauf :razz: 

gereinigt habe ich ihn noch nie - da dieser filter ein mißlungener versuch war - die pflanzen sitzen (saßen :cry: ) in pf-körben und rundum war gefüllt mit 16/32 steinen - schon im ersten jahr lief kein tropfen wasser mehr durch sondern nur oben drüber weil die wurzeln alles dichtgemacht hatten - deshalb werden bei mir pf-filter nur noch nach dem prinzip des ersten angelegt - lochblech oben und unten total leer.

da ich meinen teich in diesem bereich eh noch vertiefen möchte wird dieser filter dann betoniert und tiefer gebaut - blech drüber und aubsaugung und spülung installiert - in dem jetztigen zustand ist eine reinigung unmöglich :cry:   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

gestern hat uns nun der Rappel gepackt... und wa shaben wir gemacht ?...
wir sind fortgefahren und haben für unseren Pflanzenfilter Teichmuscheln gekauft... und gleich 16 Stück....
es ist ja schon faszinierend... diesen Lebewesen bei ihrer Fortbewegung zuzuschauen... 

ein paar Bilder noch..

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank,

wunderbare Bilder hast du da gemacht, nur ich habe mal ne Frage? Ist dein Boden nicht zu steinig für die __ Muscheln, ich habe geglaubt man solle für Muschelnca. 1o cm Sand auf den Boden tun, damit sie sich einbuddeln können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Deine Teichmuscheln sitzen auf grobem Kies. _Es heisst_ (ich habe das zwangsläufig noch nicht ausprobieren können/müssen), dass man die Teichmuscheln in eine Schale mit Sand setzen soll, die in den Teich gestzt wird. Der Sand soll dick genug sein, dass sich die __ Muscheln eingraben können.

Für eine Vermehrung brauchst Du Bitterlinge. Allein deshalb schon ist der Pflanzenfilter nicht der beste Platz für die Muscheln.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

hallo frank,

also manchmal hast du schon solche spontanen eingebungen denen ich nicht folgen kann - jetzt mal im ernst - hast du dich zumindest ein klein wenig belesen zum thema __ muscheln  :cry: - oder versuchst du nun ein zweites viasko zu projezieren - entschuldige bitte meine offenheit - aber das ist nun mal eines meiner wesentlichen charaktermerkmale  :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

wieso brauche ich zur vermehrung bitterlinge  :razz: die müssen sich doch nicht vermehren, oder ist das ein muss   
was die steine betrifft so ist das wohl nicht das beste für die __ muscheln, denke aba wenn du willst kannst du doch im pf eine sandzone einrichten da kannst du die dann rein tun .......


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Wissensstand ist der, dass speziell __ Muscheln und Bitterlinge in Abhängigkeit voneinander leben. Dass zwar in Ausnahmefällen und eher unbelegt davon berichtet, dass sich Teichmuscheln bei Fischen allgemein vermehren. Sollte mein Wissensstand falsch sein, werde ich ihn gerne umgehend korrigieren. Aber vielleicht nicht nur auf die blosse Ansage hin: Gibt es dazu irgend einen Beleg (auch, was die "Trefferquote" betrifft) ?

Natürlich müssen die Fische auch an die Teichmuscheln herankommen, was bei diesem Pflanzenfilter eher schwierig ist. Deshalb gehören die Muscheln meines Erachtens in den Teich, und nicht in den Pflanzenfilter.

Eine sandige Zone ist für die Teichmuscheln sicher am besten. Notfalls (am einfachsten) geht es mit einer mit Sand gefüllten, grossen Schale.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

eins möchte ich noch wissen und darauf wollte ich hinaus. __ muscheln kommen auch ohne fische klar sie werden wenn alles andere ok ist eines ganz normalen alters tot sterben.   

wieso brauchen muscheln bitterlinge bzw. fische im allgemeinen ????


als folgerung könnte man daraus entnehme, das es eigentliche keine kinderlosen paare (menschen) geben darf/kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

*Gartenteich 3/2004*

Hallo
gut , dass der neue "gartenteich"
__ Muscheln als Topthema hat

http://www.gartenteich.com/scripts/merchant.dll?call&Dest=&ID=040623112442-12734&Addr=index

dann auf Top-thema Klicken !

ishaltso !

Bitterlinge legen ihre Eier nur in Muscheln !
nicht aus Spaß sonder um sich Fortzupflanzen!

Muschellarven leben parasitär an Fischen !
is den Muschel-Larven egal was für Fisch !
wenn gerade Bitterlinge da sind die ihrerseits ihre Eier in die Muschel legen ,wie praktisch !

keine Fische ,keine kleinen Muscheln
die Muscheln sterben aber nicht aus Liebeskummer !
 8)

_"Larvenentwicklung:

Die ausgestoßenen Larven (Glochidien) benötigen für die Weiterentwicklung einen Wirt. Eien Ausnahme sind die Wandermuscheln. Diese schwimmen noch ca. 2 Wochen mit dem Plankton umher und setzen sich danch mit ihren Sekretfäden am Grund fest. Dort verbleiben sie.

Die Larven der Maler- und Teichmuscheln verbleiben nach dem Ausstrudeln am Grund und heften sich mit ihren bezahnten Haken des Schalenrandes an die Flossen von vorbeischwimmenden Fischen. Dort verbleiben sie als  Parasiten bis zur Jungmuschel. Nach beendeter Entwicklung platzt die Haut auf und der Fisch stößt die kleine Muschel ab.

Die Larven der Flußperlmuschel leben in den Kiemen der Bachseiblinge und Forellen. Die Larven werden auf den Kieben vom Schleim umschlossen und sie ernähren sich vom Blut ihres Wirtes.

Literatur:

Muscheln,  Schnecken, Krebse von Karl-Heinz Zeitler

Leben in Bach und Teich von Dr. Heiko Bellmann
Alexander Losert"_

http://susi.e-technik.uni-ulm.de:8080/meyers/servlet/showSeite?ID=1015871949961&BandNr=15

      8) :__ wein:  :bia:  cool:


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen...

für deine Offenheit bin ich dir dankbar.... ist mir lieber als andersrum..  
was ich aber nicht so ganz verstehe, ist deine Frage, ob ich mir wieder ein Fiasko in den Teich holen will...
gut... die __ Muscheln haben keinen Sand... soll aber im Kies auch gehen...
und... sie graben sich auch ein... und das eine über den Überlauf in den Teich schlurft... glaub ich nicht...
ich habe auch nicht vor, irgendwelche Fische im PF einzusetzten, die Muscheln usw oder umgekehrt zum fortpflanzen benötigen... 
die Muscheln sollen im PF bleiben... denn letztendlcih filtern auch sie das Wasser...
Jürgen, wir bzw. ich haben keine Bücher usw. über dieses Thema gewälzt... wir haben eben nur viele Aussagen auch von Händlern, das es keine Probleme mit Muscheln gibt, zumal sie ja von den Fischen getrennt sind... und das was wir im Inetrnet gefunden haben... nun, da war auch nichts in der Richtung, das dies ein Fiasko geben kann...
wenn du aber der Meinung bist, das dies passieren kann... dann bitte ich dich, mich diesbezüglich aufzuklären...
und... ich danke dir dir schon mal...
und wie gesagt... Offenheit ist mir lieber.... wirklich...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Moin.

_... die  Muscheln haben keinen Sand... soll aber im Kies auch gehen_

Tja,
*über*leben kann man auch in Guatanamo Bay, aber isses schön da???

Und filtern könnten die Muscheln auch im Teich, oder in einer Sandschale im Pf.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lars,

hast ja durchaus nicht unrecht: Setzt Du __ muscheln ohne Bitterlinge in den Teich, leben die weiter bis zu ihrem natürlichen Ende.  Warum nicht ?

Allerdings wird man die Muscheln zumeist nicht sehen. Sie sind verschwunden - und man wird kaum wissen, ob sie versteckt oder tot sind. Wer bewusst auf den Reinigungseffekt der Muscheln baut, wird ihn zu keinem Zeitpunkt abschätzen können. Deshalb bietet es sich eigentlich an, Bedingungen zu schaffen, die ein Fortpflanzung ermöglichen.

Aber, wie schon von Dir gesagt: Zwingend ist das nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

als Abschluß dieses Themas möchte ich euch nur mal ein paar Bilder vom fast fertigen Pflanzenfilter zeigen. Es fehlt nur noch die Randabdeckung, was ja aber mit der Funktion nichts zu tun hat...


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

echt gut geworden.   

Ich hoffe, Du machst uns noch ein paar Aufnahmen vom Gesamten. 
Wenn dann auch der Rand fertig ist. 

Viel Erfolg mit dem PF.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Kompliment ! Ich hoffe, dass der Pflanzenfilter  sich so positiv auf Deinen Teich auswirkt, wie ich mir das immer vorgestellt habe   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meine Pflanzen im PF auf 30 cm über Wasser zurückschneiden, ist das immer möglich oder muß ich bis Herbst warten?

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo tonny,

so ab August, September beginnen die Pflanzen in Deutschland, sich einzuziehen. Meiner Meinung nach (ist aber nicht gesichert) kann man durchaus auch jetzt noch abschneiden, vorausgesetzt, es bleibt genug für die Pflanze. Und das ist bei 30 cm durchaus der Fall. So schaffst Du es eben auch, die gespeicherten Nährstoffe dem Teichkreislauf zu entziehen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

werde Morgen mal auf 30 cm schneiden, und so wie ich es weiss schneidet man danach erst im Frühjahr wieder alles abgestorbene ab bis Oberkante Wasser, ist das richtig? Oder sollte man vor Winterbeginn noch einmal schneiden? Bei meinen alten Teich habe ich alles wild wachsen lassen und nur die abgestorbenen Sachen im Frühjahr rausgerissen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo tonny,

man lässt eigentlich nur die hartstengeligen Pflanzen (Röhricht) ungeschnitten - der Rest wird noch einmal bis knapp über die Wasseroberfläche zurückgeschnitten. Im Frühjahr (vor dem Austrieb) kann man dann noch einmal aus optischen Gründen bis knapp unter die Oberfläche zurückschneiden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für den Tip, man lernt nie aus und mit den Pflanzen habe ich es nicht so genau genommen, aber den PF will ich etwas mehr pflegen.

Gruß tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2004)

Ganz ehrlich ? Ich bin da auch nicht sehr genau...   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

